# Seasucker?



## coombs (Jun 22, 2005)

Has anyone tried the Seasucker roof mounts? I'm interested in their simplicity, but skeptical that they would hold at 70 mph for a couple hours on the highway. Thanks.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I saw it the other day in a magazine. I wouldnt trust it.... no way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2009)

I saw them at inter bike. talked to the guy for about an hour about them. they got there start in the boat filming world: and then moved on to biking. He had one sucker stuck to a stand in thier booth and dared me to rip it off however i could. i even hung on it while jerking on it and it did not even move. I weigh 180+ at that time. I was very impressed i have not got one b/c i have a rack on my car that cost me a ton of money and dont really want to turn it into wall deco. that is what i know about them.


----------



## Traildawg (Aug 11, 2008)

Coombs, take what I say with a grain of salt because I'm the FL rep for the product. I've been using Seasucker products since I was in the Marine Industry. As an avid suba diver I needed a tank rack to hold 3 tanks on my boat in 3-4ft seas at 45mph. My rack is 4 years old and has never let me down. Seasucker products are used in Military, Marine,Bike Racks and in the Movie making buisness. The 6in cup holds 200lbs of psi and the 4 in cup holds 100 lbs of psi. Suttle mentioned how he couldn't remove the cup by pulling on it. Truth be told no one removed that cup During Interbike the entire time week we were there. The racks were designed so that even in one cup was to loose pressure the other could still hold the load.
I've been using the 3 bike on top rack for over 8 months. I removed my Yakima system and haven't looked back since. I remove the rack when I change vehicles and to clean my car from time to time. It takes me 4 minutes to install the rack and 1 min to remove it. MT Bike Action named it one of the best new products of Interbike ( Jan-10) and Bicycling magazine & Mt Bike Action should be releasing their test results very soon. I'll post some pics from my car and let it go from there. If you wanna know more please IM or email off the MTBR forums. 
Thx


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

I never liked the 'clip' mounting method, but I still LOVE my trays as well as my snowboard rack. 

Is there a SeaSucker adapter to allow me to mount the bars from my Yakima (basically replacing the Q-Towers)? That would be ideal to me actually. That would allow me to use the bike racks, snowboard racks and the roof gear carrier that I already have.

EDIT: Oh wow, just saw the prices.. nevermind. My rack system was only slightly more expensive and I'm able to carry things other than just bikes. I hope those are just direct-purchase MSRP and distributors like you can sell them for cheaper, otherwise I'm not sure if it'll get the market penetration SeaSucker wants.


----------



## Traildawg (Aug 11, 2008)

Seasucker will have the ability to adapt Yakima and Thule products in the future. We should have some pics for you down the road. 

vaelin, Our products are hand made in Florida with materials from Florida. Our racks are made from billet aluminum and are powder coated, not painted like our competition. To make racks of this quality does cost more. Seasucker racks were designed to be universally used on vehicles without adapters. So having a product that you can travel with on a plane, set up on a rental car or just put on a friends car for the day pays off quickly. Any design ideas or suggestions you have both good or bad is ALWAYS welcomed at Seasucker !!! Thanks for your time


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm not entirely trying to stir the pot, but that seemed quite a bit of marketing speak to justify the costs.

Billet aluminum, powder coating, that's all well and good, but as many Yakima and Thule rack owners can probably attest to, there's no need. There are plenty of your competitors' racks out there that are well beyond 5-10-15 years of service. Typically the billet aluminum argument is used because it's stronger and easier to produce in low-volumes, but significantly more expensive. The stronger argument it seems is moot however; the competitors' racks that aren't billet aluminum are still incredibly strong and reliable as well. I've (shamefully) rammed my rack into my parents overhang for the garage and essentially tore my roof from the A-pillar to the B-pillar with 3 bikes on top. No damage to the rack, a bit of damage to the cockpits of 2 of the bikes, and significant damage to the roof of my old Volvo. I'm still using that same rack 10+ years later, and all paid for is different clips/pads for my Q-Towers as I moved the rack from one car to the next.

Ignoring the versatility that I mentioned and then saying the rack is versatile is rather counterproductive too. The vast majority of rack users out there won't be taking their racks in their baggage to mount on a rental vehicle. If a friend's a rider, they probably already have a method of transporting their own bikes (and yours). 

I'm just trying to provide a counter-point that a lot of consumers will think in their head when they try to justify SeaSucker's price versus the competition's. I seriously do think the fact that it's a universal mount is a HUGE selling point, as well as the fact that it comes on and off within minutes. However not addressing the other issues such as the cost as well as the lack of accessories or ability to adapt competitor accessories is going to be a big turn-off for lots of folks.

It seems SeaSucker uses 4 6" pods for the front of the 3-bike mount, as well as 3 more in the rear to hold down the wheels. Since the cost of the marine seasuckers seem to hover around $40-50, I would surmise that the cost of the rack is primarily because of the number of pods that are being used. Knowing the load limit of each individual pod, isn't it kind of overkill to have 4 up front? That's a combined shearing force load limit of well over 800 pounds.

Ideally a 2 or 3 pod setup that uses the traditional cross bars (either SeaSucker's own or a competitors such as Yakima's) will lower the costs and provide the option for customers to take advantage of a lot of accessories.

Oh well, food for thought. I've said all of this because I really think a universal mount is what was always needed.


----------



## Autocross (Apr 23, 2010)

will the seasucker work on the rear of a Boxster? The only guy selling rear bike racks for Porsche Boxsters and Carreras has closed shop. 
I'm wondering if a seasucker fork mount over the rear trunk with the rear wheel held up by the license plate mount (similar to the one pictured below) might work. The downward slope of the trunk is problematic for any trunk mounted rear bike carrirer along with the fact that there's no rear bumper shelf.


----------



## johnyboy2157 (May 10, 2010)

Nice work mate, i should attach same with mine


----------



## consolidated (Jan 29, 2004)

Does anyone have feedback on these?

I've had Yakima for years but now use a truck to transport bikes. This mount would be for those times I need to throw a bike on the sedan and not mess a full on roof rack. For the record, I used to be a rack whore, but now want something quick and easy to R&R, universal and that I pack and travel with. 

To the rep, how should I decide between the raptor and talon if I have room for both? Does the bike sway in corners due to the soft mount? Are they suitable for heavier trail bikes that would also need a thru axle adapter which would raise the center of gravity?


----------



## Traildawg (Aug 11, 2008)

Consolidated, The choice of the Raptor vs Talon should be based on the vehicle. I personally prefer the Raptor for most applications. The mount has a little give so the energy doesn't transfer into the vehicle. That being said it's also stiff enough to hold my Rocky Mountain Flatline (39lbs) from FL to WV with no problem at all. The wider stance of the Raptor distributes the weight evenly and over a large area. You mentioned the use of fork adapters. If you look above at the 2nd photo on the red Rocky Altitude you'll see the 15MM adapter. All the SS rack come with a standard 9mm skewer that can adapter to many forks with the adapter.

As for feedback, I have a slew of dealers that can give you feedback. If you would I can call you and answer questions. Please send me an email at [email protected] and I'll be happy to help.


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

It seems like an interesting idea. How do you secure the bikes and the SeaSucker when using it as a roof rack? It looks like the SeaSucker comes off pretty easily and there is nothing on the roof to lock the bikes or racks to once the SeaSucker has been released.

Also, is the vacuum use strong enough to dent sheet metal? Are there any restrictions on window or sunroof mounting since these surfaces may not be designed to be load bearing?


----------



## consolidated (Jan 29, 2004)

Traildawg said:


> Consolidated, The choice of the Raptor vs Talon should be based on the vehicle. I personally prefer the Raptor for most applications. The mount has a little give so the energy doesn't transfer into the vehicle.


Thanks Traildawg,I ordered the Raptor, looking forward to trying it out. I was also thinking of trying it inside an enclosed car hauler, do you think it will deform the aluminum wall panels?


----------



## Traildawg (Aug 11, 2008)

The bikes are secured via the special vacuum mounted seasucker. Each seasucker can hold up to 210 pounds each, but even more importantly there is an integrated pump with a check valve that tells you if it has lost any vacuum. All suction cups and vacuum cups eventually lose power, the seasucker pump will slowly reverse itself and show a red line indicating it needs a pump. You don't have to take it off and lick it, just pump it and you are back to full power. It can take days to weeks for any of the cups to loose any significant amount of vacuum, they do not just "release", they lose power over an extended period of time.

There is no need for extra straps or bungees, all our roof racks are way overbuilt with cup ratings from 630 to 1,260 pounds. Each rack has redundancy built in as well, these racks would actually work with 1/2 or 1/3 of the cups we currently employ.

The strength of the vacuum will not harm the vehicle or dent the sheet metal. Once we saw a very heavy mountain bike's rear wheel push in the sheet metal from the weight on one particular subcompact vehicle in the very center of the roof, but this was fixed by moving it a foot or so where the roof was stronger. Our 6" cups help spread the load so a lot of weight is not focused in a small area. The racks themselves are designed to spread the load over as large an area as possible, which really gives our racks its incredible strength and unobtrusive/non-marking capabilities.

All our racks can be safely used on any of the glass or metal, the load capacity of the glass and metal on vehicles far surpasses any load created by our racks with bikes attached, we have tested many of our racks with a 200 pound person either standing on it or sitting on the bike that is attached to the rack that is attached to the rear window of the vehicle. These things are ridiculously strong.

From interbike:

http://singletrack.competitor.com/2010/09/features/some-more-from-vegas-vehicle-racks_10573

http://www.flmstri.com/tritiptv/viewvideo/76/interviews/amazing-sea-sucker-bike-rack


----------



## stevo75 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have those on my offshore fishing boat and have hooked onto 300# bluefin no problem while rod was in seasucker pole mount. Just saying


----------



## mellowme17 (Aug 3, 2009)

i have sea suckers and have had no issues.
i have taken multiple road trips all longer than 1000miles each way and haven’t had to worry at all. to say the least i am a fairly aggressive driver... i will post up pictures later but. most recent road trip was from Florida to north Carolina on my jetta
i have the Talon and most of my bikes are 29ers


----------



## mellowme17 (Aug 3, 2009)

guess my files are to large to upload


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

it would be great if they had a ski & snow board model


----------



## jbt56 (Mar 2, 2010)

Does anyone have any feedback on what effect, if any, there is on a car's paint using these? I have a truck with a custom paint-matched hard bed cover, and a brand-new Mustang GT. While I'd love theability to put my bike up on either, I'd have to know whether the suction cups mar the paint at all. Thanks!


----------



## consolidated (Jan 29, 2004)

I've not seen any scratching yet, but I clean both surfaces before installation. I'm going to put down 3M film as a preventative. The mounts work great so far, I also use it in an enclosed trailer mounted to the interior wall. 

It's been tested on this car well above the speed limit. The only issue so far is that if I hit a deep pothole the rear wheel mount will "pop" the sheetmetal roof if the strap is not set w/o play, so I now mount rear wheel tightly so it can't bounce and nearer to the edge for support.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

i really like the idea of the sesuckers.

i'm think of buying just the suckers and build myself a custom rack out of it!


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

For the back of a pick up truck, a friend of mine uses one of these on his rear window with one of these bolted to it. Has less then $30 into it.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I drive a 1987 Porsche 911 and wonder if these would be a good Thule/Yakima alternative - I worry about both placing weight directly on the roof, as well as peeling my old paint right off the metal. Any input on this?


----------



## mellowme17 (Aug 3, 2009)

i dont see why it would be a issue.


----------



## mellowme17 (Aug 3, 2009)

i have been meaning to post these for a while... i am inthe ball park of some where around 10k miles...

https://i420.photobucket.com/albums/pp282/darkfrost17/f734e538.jpg


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

That is a pretty nifty idea I gotta say. First thoughts were I dunno if I'd trust it, then you see the pics of guys hanging off them. :thumbsup:



vaelin said:


> Billet aluminum, powder coating, that's all well and good, but as many Yakima and Thule rack owners can probably attest to, there's no need.


I dunno, I've seen a decent amount of T2 racks that were terribly rusted.


----------



## Boise_pedaler (Mar 7, 2005)

I learned about this rack yesterday from a salesman at Performance Bike in Boise. My girlfriend is looking for a bike rack for her Hyundai and is having a difficult time finding one that fits her car due to a spoiler mounted at the top of the rear hatchback. I found this thread through google while trying to find a place that sells the Sea Sucker. Anyone know hoe much they cost and where to buy one? Thanks.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

The problem is if you get a failure in the check valve or the suction cup, the failure becomes catastrophic in terms of rack functionality.

J.


----------



## Traildawg (Aug 11, 2008)

John, The smallest bike rack Seasucker makes has 3 cups. These cups can hold 200lbs each so a little math and thats 600lbs of holding strength. A 40lb bike is plenty safe even after leaving loosing 2 cups. I invite you to look at one of the units and then make a conclusion.


----------



## Traildawg (Aug 11, 2008)

Really cool video on a Seasucker Bike Rack on a race car.


----------



## markham_guy (Mar 9, 2008)

*CR-Z Sea Sucka*

Have to say rack looks really cool, did the upgrade to the delta skewer
first ride today, so quick to put on and take off....will take it on the freeway today
I had the Yakima roof rack, it works great but i actually loss about 5mpg with the rack
Also detailing the car was a hassle


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

OK, so serious question. How do these do in cold? Are the cups going to get rigid in freezing/near-freezing temps? I get nervous relying on rubber/plastics as it gets colder.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Traildawg said:


> John, The smallest bike rack Seasucker makes has 3 cups. These cups can hold 200lbs each so a little math and thats 600lbs of holding strength. A 40lb bike is plenty safe even after leaving loosing 2 cups. I invite you to look at one of the units and then make a conclusion.


except for the rear wheel hold down. Would be catastropic if the bike were mounted back tire front. If it were the other way around, would get pretty dice in braking or cornering.

Other than that, I see your point and agree with it.

J.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

zombinate said:


> OK, so serious question. How do these do in cold? Are the cups going to get rigid in freezing/near-freezing temps? I get nervous relying on rubber/plastics as it gets colder.


Be also interesting to see about any testing done in altitude or air pressure changes. for example driving up into the mountains from the flat lands.

J.


----------



## markham_guy (Mar 9, 2008)

today was first ride with the rack...did a little praying before getting on the expressway
75mph no problem
Rain? no problem
i did see my back wheel moving a litle (shadows)
i will try tomorrow with bike facing fw


----------



## metric (Aug 13, 2009)

I've had my Sea Sucker "Bomber" for few months and I love it! I got it for its flexibility of use on various vehicles. As a New Product Rep for Ford, I receive a new vehicle every few months........and when I'm on the road, I like bringing my bike with me. The fact that I can use it on all four of my cars and friends is great. I've taking several trips that have been 160-220 miles at 80-90 mph and the rack has held without an issue. My suggestion prior to first use is, a thorough wash of the vehicle and make sure use a clay bar prior to waxing to insure a smooth surface for the suction cups. After that, I just make sure I have a dust free surface prior to install.

On one of my dailys








[/URL][/IMG]

And two on my current "new product" pre production 2012 Focus








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

So, how much tolerance for dirt is there?

J.


----------



## metric (Aug 13, 2009)

I would say if the surface has light dust ii can hold but I carry a towel with me and I just wipe the surface after my ride. Its not that much of a deal, most people take off their jersey after a ride and can simply just use it. But that's my take on it.


----------



## darees (May 24, 2011)

*Uk*

Hi, Im after Sea Sucker in the UK, any ideas where? and cost?

Cheers

David


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

consolidated said:


> I've not seen any scratching yet, but I clean both surfaces before installation. I'm going to put down 3M film as a preventative. The mounts work great so far, I also use it in an enclosed trailer mounted to the interior wall.
> 
> It's been tested on this car well above the speed limit. The only issue so far is that if I hit a deep pothole the rear wheel mount will "pop" the sheetmetal roof if the strap is not set w/o play, so I now mount rear wheel tightly so it can't bounce and nearer to the edge for support.


Man... as a past owner of a few Mcars that wheel mount popping the roofs sheet metal makes me cringe. Good information though, thanks!


----------



## ericdc (Jun 2, 2011)

markham_guy said:


> Have to say rack looks really cool, did the upgrade to the delta skewer
> first ride today, so quick to put on and take off....will take it on the freeway today
> I had the Yakima roof rack, it works great but i actually loss about 5mpg with the rack
> Also detailing the car was a hassle


Thanks for posting the pic. I also have a CR-Z and this was the deciding factor for me.


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you Seasucker owners take the rack off the car when you get to the trailhead?


----------



## metric (Aug 13, 2009)

I sure as hell do, they are very easy to remove and steal.


----------



## Flboy (Mar 18, 2008)

I was hoping they were a little chaeaper too. I wanted to get one so I could put my sons bike and my bike on the back of my wifes' SUV for our vacation to GA this summer. Just a little too pricey for a spare bike carrier for me. OH well, they are pretty cool product.


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

My 1st experience with my Seasucker rack was impressive.

some pics with silly captions and pics by my wife!!
https://picasaweb.google.com/jaykwee/SeaSucker?authkey=Gv1sRgCLfpg9rI3e6gEw&feat=directlink

I took my Seasucker rack out for the first time. I usually keep my bike in the back of my Golf hatchback. Safer for bike, better gas mileage, and no need to lock it when I go into Del Taco!
For this trip used wife's car and drove up to Big Bear (mountain road about 7000ft) with max speed about 75mph. Got about 36mpg, lost maybe 1 mpg to rack with bike. Not bad.
I attached it to the rear of my wife's car to avoid sticking the rack onto the sunroof. It would probably be okay there, but I opted not too. Also, it was reassuring to see the rear wheel in the window.
I bought this rack for very occasional use. Basically, I plan to use when traveling with two bikes or when I go on short road trips where trunk space is used.

I think some pressure was lost as we went from sea level up. One of four indicators had about 1 mm of orange indicator showing, the other 3 looked good.
I never heard any pinging when hitting bumps.
I wish I had gotten the Delta adapter. It was a bit annoying to have to hold the bike with one hand and loosen/tighten the nut with the other. Then close the quick release skewer. 
It comes with orange covers to protect the suckers rubber from nicks.


----------



## dovecom (Oct 9, 2009)

*So-so Suckers*

I have the Talon, and my experience has been mixed. I've used suction cup systems for camera work, so I knew they'd be strong enough. When it works it works well, easily holding whatever bike I want to the roof of my 2012 Focus. It's strong enough to hold the bike on while you drive under a 'CLEARANCE 7' sign that shatters your carbon-railed seat (don't ask me how I know). Unfortunately, the rack only works occasionally. In 5 attempts, it has worked 3 times. The plunger failed on the 2nd attempt, and one of the cups has developed a deformation (while in its protective cover) that prevents it from working on attempt 5. Seasucker have been pleasant enough to deal with, I just don't think the product is well made. Compared to the film industry products I use, made in the USA of real rubber and aluminum, it is total crap, AND more expensive. I'm waiting to see if the cup reforms or they end me a new one. The idea is terrific. The implementation is poor. As for price, 6" complete suction cup (cup, cover, plunger, mount) retail for $50 for good ones. $15 for a fork hold down. Total cost for a Talon wholesale would be about $130-ish including assembly, so figure double for retail price and you have the $260 asking price. You could make yourself a really nice rack if you know someone who can cut HDPE plastic. If you want to see what they SHOULD be using for suction, look on FILMTOOLS website.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

I assume these things need a clean smooth surface to stick to?

I am looking for a way to mount bikes to the top of a camper without drilling through the roof. However the surface is a painted metal bumpy "orange peel" type texture. Would these things hold on to something like that?


----------



## dovecom (Oct 9, 2009)

glass or clean sheet. Textured surfaces won't work because the edges won't seal.


----------



## flexzzj (Nov 16, 2009)

used them a lot on boats, great product!!


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

markham_guy said:


> Have to say rack looks really cool, did the upgrade to the delta skewer
> first ride today, so quick to put on and take off....will take it on the freeway today
> I had the Yakima roof rack, it works great but i actually loss about 5mpg with the rack
> Also detailing the car was a hassle


Awesome I too have a CR-Z and I am definitely heading the seasucker direction....


----------



## jdmckeel (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm on the verge of buying the mini bomber - has anyone regretted their switch to Seasucker racks?

Yakima is just too pricey honestly. It will cost me just over $700 for the rack with two bike carriers for my car. 

Ideally Id go with a hitch, but that isn't an option either.


----------



## lh_f (Sep 25, 2011)

I originally was looking for a nice Thule rack, but as strange as it sounds, they don't make a rack for my car! 

That's why I was turned on to the SeaSucker. Price is definitely putting me off at the moment. Does anyone know if there is a similar product by another company?


----------



## markham_guy (Mar 9, 2008)

Great customer service


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think anyone else makes a similar product. But you never know with overseas markets!! 

But price is probably pretty close. But of course with a roof rack, you can add other attachments for other sports/luggage. 

On REI, bars $80, towers $170 and up, one bike attachment $99 and up, locks for four towers about $50. 

So a regular roof rack isn't cheap either.


----------



## Puzman (Apr 1, 2004)

I just put a deposit on a 2012 Hyundai Veloster with panoramic sunroof, and using the Yakima kit renders the sunroof unusable. This is probably the only way to roof-rack my bikes and still use the sunroof (by removing the seasuckers when the rack is not in use). Traildawg, as others mentioned the Killer App would be to have attachments for Thule or Yakima crossbars to enable carrying kayaks, skis, luggage boxes, etc. I guarantee you would sell a TON of those!!!! Any update on availability of such? I'll be your beta tester ;-)


----------



## jdmckeel (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Puzman - I bought my Veloster about two months ago now. That was the main reason I posted in this thread. 

Hyundai is in the process of making a hatch mounted bike rack, so I think I am going to hold off until the Spring to see if it comes out. If you are in a hurry though I have heard the Yakima rack will work with the sunroof.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Puzman said:


> I just put a deposit on a 2012 Hyundai Veloster with panoramic sunroof, and using the Yakima kit renders the sunroof unusable. This is probably the only way to roof-rack my bikes and still use the sunroof (by removing the seasuckers when the rack is not in use). Traildawg, as others mentioned the Killer App would be to have attachments for Thule or Yakima crossbars to enable carrying kayaks, skis, luggage boxes, etc. I guarantee you would sell a TON of those!!!! Any update on availability of such? I'll be your beta tester ;-)


Sunroofs are overrated.

I''d be cautious about mounting the rack so that the load sits on the sunroof (if that's what you're thinking). Glass doesn't do well when shock loaded repeatedly. Neither do sunroof opening mechanisms.

j.


----------



## Puzman (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey JD, 

Thanks, I'll probably use my old Saris Bones through the winter, and see what options are available in the spring. Ideally I'd like a rack system that'd work for both bikes and kayaks. Where did you hear about the rack Hyundai is making? Any more details about that? And how are you liking your Veloster?


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

zo i a really looking into one of theses racks seeing as how they don't make a rack for my car but... will these racks work with a bike that has a maxale or a 20mm thru axle front fork. seeing as how one of my bikes that i transport the most and the one that doesn't fit in my car with out taking apart is my dh bike this is why i need a rack. any info would be awesome


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

mzorich said:


> zo i a really looking into one of theses racks seeing as how they don't make a rack for my car but... will these racks work with a bike that has a maxale or a 20mm thru axle front fork. seeing as how one of my bikes that i transport the most and the one that doesn't fit in my car with out taking apart is my dh bike this is why i need a rack. any info would be awesome


Fork Up 20mm Adapter - SeaSucker


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Personally, I would steer clear of these guys until its clear if they will survive or not. I sent an email to them asking some questions 3 or 4 days ago, and so far I have gotten no response. If they can't answer product questions from interested buyers in a timely manner, I would hate to try to get a response on warranty issues. 

It's a shame too, the product seems like a great idea, but the organization and distribution structure just doesn't seem ready for prime time. I live in the DFW metro, which is the 4th largest metro behind NY, LA, and Chicago. Of the 10 "nearest" distributors, the closest was over 500 miles away. Of those, I think only 4 even had websites, and of them, I think only 2 allowed online ordering. I am willing to bet that the 10 "nearest" distributors are the ONLY distributors.

Again, not trying to be a jerk, it's a promising product, but the operation needs work, IMO. Which to me is an issue if I am gonna drop $300 on their product.


----------



## dovecom (Oct 9, 2009)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> Personally, I would steer clear of these guys until its clear if they will survive or not. I sent an email to them asking some questions 3 or 4 days ago, and so far I have gotten no response. If they can't answer product questions from interested buyers in a timely manner, I would hate to try to get a response on warranty issues.
> .


Plenty of companies have an online only presence and are very successful. Having a limited distribution system isn't an issue. They've been around in the boat market for a while. For me the only problem is the material choice for the suction cups. It's too easily damaged. they could do better with higher quality rubber. The lip dents too easily and doesn't reform. So you have to store them quickly. Otherwise the quality is ok.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Call them, their sales reps are awesome people to talk to. I own sea sucker and love the product.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

dovecom said:


> Plenty of companies have an online only presence and are very successful. Having a limited distribution system isn't an issue. They've been around in the boat market for a while. For me the only problem is the material choice for the suction cups. It's too easily damaged. they could do better with higher quality rubber. The lip dents too easily and doesn't reform. So you have to store them quickly. Otherwise the quality is ok.


Online only is fine, unless they don't answer emails. Then it's a huge problem. Still have not heard back from them, almost a week now.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

They look nice, and I'm sure the vacuum works very well. But I, too, shied away from them, and bought a 1up rack instead.

I sent an email to them asking 1) when would their NW sales rep. be in Oregon, so I could see a Seasucker system in person; and 2) why only a one year warranty?

The guy who responded did not even answer the second question, and he said he had not "talked to his Northwest sales rep. in quite awhile". These raised some red flags for me. 

But again, I'd trust a Seasucker with my bikes any day, or at least the physics behind them. When I see more well-established bike shops carrying them (and when they get a better securing/locking mechanism), I may re-visit them.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i just want a snowboard attachment


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just got the mini bomber for 368 free shipping. Will give my thoughts when I receive it.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> Online only is fine, unless they don't answer emails. Then it's a huge problem. Still have not heard back from them, almost a week now.


Try one of these:









1-941-586-2664

:thumbsup:


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Got them. First glance, I like em. Put them right on, took like 5 minutes and now on to testing vacuum. Leaving them on see how long they last without showing orange. Definitely think they look sweet though, and I like that I can mount them however. Now I can enter my garage without having to unload the bikes first. Im gonna work on a modify for a stap for the rear wheel strap because that velcro is kinda weak. Very excited to try em out and hope they are as good as people say.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

*cman8:* Keep us posted. I am only looking at the Talon, but would like as much feedback as possible about SeaSucker's components before I invest in the rack.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Left them on all night and No Vacuum loss on 5 out of the 6 cups. The one that lost some vacuum was on the fork part so I wouldnt be worried about that since even if one fails there are 3 more to support the weight. Its serious when people say that the only way these are coming off is if your roof is coming off. I lifted the rear wheel strap with all I had and the trunk started to bend up. I was literally lifting on the car. It would be cool to have an old junker to test these on and lift with a forklift to see them lift the car up.

Will keep posting as I have more experiences and pictures.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I guess the issue is if there is a loss due to leak - dirt underneath or pump or cup failure. Then all that holding force could disappear instantly. That's my worry about these - other than that it looks interesting.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> I guess the issue is if there is a loss due to leak - dirt underneath or pump or cup failure. Then all that holding force could disappear instantly. That's my worry about these - other than that it looks interesting.


The chances of all 3 cups leaking are about zero. One cup can hold 200lbs.


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

I wouldn't worry much about the cups leaking. There is redundancy in the system. I have only lost pressure in one cup, when going from sea level to 8000 ft. But the orange line was just barely showing. Just keep an eye on the rack, like any other rack, roof, trunk or hitch.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

irishpitbull said:


> The chances of all 3 cups leaking are about zero. One cup can hold 200lbs.


Sure. I get that. But a leaking cup can hold zero lbs (which is the point).

But that's also presuming that the failure is not a design or manufacturing flaw that could impact all holding parts. These sorts of things do occur in production runs all the time (ask me about my Sears water softener sometime...). This is not a fail safe rack, it's a fail potentially catastrophic rack. If the read suction cup comes loose, the bike can snap around to the front in hard braking damaging both the car and the bike (for example).

It's an interesting idea, but it's expensive and it is not foolproof as they might have you believe. I think it has promise but I'm not thinking I want to trust it with $5000 worth of bicycles either. I'd prefer something a little more less transiently attached to the car.

J.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

It's pretty easy to talk bad about something you have never seen or used. I have no issues or 2nd thoughts now about putting my $6000 FSR on top of my $55k car or $50k truck. I used my $3000 carbon hardtail when I was testing the product out. I was a bit nervoius the 1st time I used it. even if something did happen; 1 you shouldn't live your life paralyzed by fear and 2 you should never own something you can not afford to replace.

My buddy had his Thule T2 rack fail at a trail and had to call me to pick him up with my sea sucker. His replacement then proceeded to fail again a few months later. Luckily I was there with my pickup and carted his bike home.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

irishpitbull said:


> It's pretty easy to talk bad about something you have never seen or used. I have no issues or 2nd thoughts now about putting my $6000 FSR on top of my $55k car or $50k truck. I used my $3000 carbon hardtail when I was testing the product out. I was a bit nervoius the 1st time I used it. even if something did happen; 1 you shouldn't live your life paralyzed by fear and 2 you should never own something you can not afford to replace.
> 
> My buddy had his Thule T2 rack fail at a trail and had to call me to pick him up with my sea sucker. His replacement then proceeded to fail again a few months later. Luckily I was there with my pickup and carted his bike home.


+1

I have heard and seen some thule racks fail too. I personally have faith in the seasuckers just like I had faith in my thule racks, just happier that I only need one set of racks for all my cars. Working on getting the snowboard attachment on too. Pics coming soon.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Of course it is easy to talk about something I've not actually put my hands on. It's also pretty easy to understand something this simple and where it's problems lie. I'm not saying it's totally not a functional rack, I am just saying that it has a fairly significant catastrophic failure mode and it's dang expensive for what it provides. I also just don't put things that sit on the finish of my cars. I tend to have pretty nice cars and that seems to me to be false economy. Fixing a ding or paint is more than the cost of a rack in a hurry. That's all for me, but YMMV.

I do think it's an intriguing concept though. 

J.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> Of course it is easy to talk about something I've not actually put my hands on. It's also pretty easy to understand something this simple and where it's problems lie. I'm not saying it's totally not a functional rack, I am just saying that it has a fairly significant catastrophic failure mode and it's dang expensive for what it provides. I also just don't put things that sit on the finish of my cars. I tend to have pretty nice cars and that seems to me to be false economy. Fixing a ding or paint is more than the cost of a rack in a hurry. That's all for me, but YMMV.
> 
> I do think it's an intriguing concept though.
> 
> J.


The Thule has zero redundancy built in. When that arm fails, by by bike. The seasucker has 3 points of redundancy on the cheaper model and more on others. So the risk ratio is less with the seasucker. Over 1000 miles have been put on my rack and my paint is showroom fresh.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yup. I got the mini bomber and it has 4 points of contact. Agree with the no scratches, My Thule racks eventually gave my cars scratches that I would have to compound out on all cars I have bought and sold. With seasuckers, 0 scratches. I trust these and like these more than thule or yakima racks. Plus, they also adapt to many other applications, like carrying my snowboards.:thumbsup:



















I like that I can mount wherever too.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Also as for the argument that its expensive, I was in that same boat. But then did the math,

1 seasucker mini bomber (two bikes) $368 shipped. Add another fork mount to make it three $10. Total of $378 shipped.

full Thule rack with three bike trays (Cheapest Bike trays available) = $724.70

Ease of putting it on any other car, no problems= Priceless


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

That snow board setup is awesome.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yup. Love it. In the future I might buy a couple of extra 4" cups and not use the two from the wheels and 2 from the bomber. But since they replace at a discount if they do mess up, Im not too worried.


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

cman8 said:


> Yup. I got the mini bomber and it has 4 points of contact. Agree with the no scratches, My Thule racks eventually gave my cars scratches that I would have to compound out on all cars I have bought and sold. With seasuckers, 0 scratches. I trust these and like these more than thule or yakima racks. Plus, they also adapt to many other applications, like carrying my snowboards.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome I was wondering how well they faired in below freezing temps...


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

irishpitbull said:


> The Thule has zero redundancy built in. When that arm fails, by by bike. The seasucker has 3 points of redundancy on the cheaper model and more on others. So the risk ratio is less with the seasucker. Over 1000 miles have been put on my rack and my paint is showroom fresh.
> 
> I don't agree and won't buy one, but that's me. All that would have to happen is for a leak to develop in the pump/valve and the thing is going to let go. Damage to the bike and the car would make the rack price a total don't care. So, that rack's not for me, but as I said before, YMMV.
> 
> ...


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> irishpitbull said:
> 
> 
> > The Thule has zero redundancy built in. When that arm fails, by by bike. The seasucker has 3 points of redundancy on the cheaper model and more on others. So the risk ratio is less with the seasucker. Over 1000 miles have been put on my rack and my paint is showroom fresh.
> ...


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

We're talking about failure modes here. If the cup or pump fails the holding power is zero. The case where everything works right all the time on every part is not the point (nor realistic).

If you like your rack - great. I'm not buying one and I think it's a problem (who actually cares either way). Is this a great country or what?


J.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Good thing there 4 different points to fail, not just one like you make it seem.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

if the rear cup holding the wheel fails, what happens when you brake hard such as in an emergency stop especially if not straight? That would constitute a single point of failure. The bike would not remain on the rack in the position in which it was initially placed on the car. 

J.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> if the rear cup holding the wheel fails, what happens when you brake hard such as in an emergency stop especially if not straight? That would constitute a single point of failure. The bike would not remain on the rack in the position in which it was initially placed on the car.
> 
> J.


Yet the bike is still upright and there is no damage done. And that is failure? :madman: Come on dude your case is weak.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> if the rear cup holding the wheel fails, what happens when you brake hard such as in an emergency stop especially if not straight? That would constitute a single point of failure. The bike would not remain on the rack in the position in which it was initially placed on the car.
> 
> J.


In that case then if the rear wheel strap of my bigmouth fails im screwed also. And I know that thing also gets worn out. Seriously I know people have their preferences but your arguments are almost invalid when compared side by side. Anything can really fail but really you hope and trust they wont.


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

@cman8 Clever way to get the snowboard rack onto the Seasucker cups. Did you have to do any drilling? And you are using two rear tire mounts too?


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

No drilling. Just went and bought 4 - 2 1/2"x1/4" Machine Screws. I used the two rear wheel straps and took two off the mini bomber. In a pinch I can still hook up the mini bomber if needed with 2 more outside cups.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

cman8 said:


> In that case then if the rear wheel strap of my bigmouth fails im screwed also. And I know that thing also gets worn out. Seriously I know people have their preferences but your arguments are almost invalid when compared side by side. Anything can really fail but really you hope and trust they wont.


I guess I'd rather place my faith in hardware than in a vacuum pump that can have a seal leak at any time. But that's me.

J.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

you mean the hardware that works on the principle of tension that can fail just the same? (Although not very likely) I dont say I dont trust the mechanical racks, but the case you do make against the suckers is very weak. Believe me if there is a bad seal you will know right away.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

If, for example, a seal in the pump fails when it's on then you'll have a catastrophic failure. Generally, with more traditional racks there is more redundancy.

But, like I said, if you want to use one - great. I'm not going to. Nice to have choices.

J.


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

@johnj80 I agree that it is possible that one seal can fail, but the possibility of all failing simultaneously is pretty low. If you believe the specs, each one can hold 200lbs of force. All of the racks have at least 3 points of contact in the front, giving you about 600lbs. Lose one, down to 400lb. That seems like redundancy to me. Add the one suction to the rear too. 
And I agree, it is nice to have choice in the marketplace. For some people, this is the ideal rack. I use mine when my wife won't let me keep the bike in the trunk!! 

Actually, I think this rack could save oil!! Really!! Most roof racks create drag and if you only ride a few days a week, then you are losing some MPGs. I think my car lost about 3mpg with my roof rack and that is without a bike attached. The Seasuckers come off the car easily, negating this problem.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Do the math on the savings in miles per gallon with a rack on and off. This isn't an issue.

J.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

This is why I love this rack. Just got another car and guess what? I can still use my rack without any cutting of my bars or fit kits to buy. Up in 3 minutes. Held on all day and went on a 75MPH freeway ride.


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

Well I did the calculations below. This is the gas savings I would get if I didn't drive around with my old Yakima bike rack.

My car gets about 30mpg on freeway driving. In this scenario, I am mainly freeway driving. More speed, more wind resistance. Anyways, leave my Yakima rack on without a bike, I am getting 27mpg. 

My tank is about 14 gallons. 

No rack. 30x14=420 miles on one tank. 
With rack and no bike 27x14=378 miles on one tank.

420-378=42 mile difference. I am losing over one gallon of gas for every tank, which is about $4.35. Not horrible, but not energy efficient. 
Now if I stuck to city traffic, my savings would probably be less. But I am pretty sure I would lose about 1-2mpg. 

Just one of the benefits of using a removable rack.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

allroy71 said:


> Well I did the calculations below. This is the gas savings I would get if I didn't drive around with my old Yakima bike rack.
> 
> My car gets about 30mpg on freeway driving. In this scenario, I am mainly freeway driving. More speed, more wind resistance. Anyways, leave my Yakima rack on without a bike, I am getting 27mpg.
> 
> ...


The power of numbers. Plus perma-racks look like sh!t and make god awful noise going down the hwy. Former Yakima owner.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

So, if I did that right, that pays back in 28,000 miles of driving with your bike on the car since I presume you are taking this off your car when not transporting your bike. 

Or more precisely, 26K miles for the single version and 36K miles for the dual version.

J>


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

I love the Idea of the Sea-Sucker, and wanted to use them. My main concern was not the sea sucker, but the window. My car has a large piece of glass and we were concerned with it detaching from the rest of the hatch. I wouldn't want to attach it to the roof, as it could scratch the paint and there has been a recall already of the roof delaminating from the frame with no outside help.


----------



## nynomad (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm worried about the window also. Not sure about all that force on a window.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

From what ive seen windows are put on pretty solid. Even when I have gotten a windshield or rear windshield replaced, it usually takes two of those guys to try and pop it out. But that might be something you ask around and see how much actual force it takes to remove your window.

If you have had recalls on the roof, I can see why your leery or putting it up there. My Mini has a softer roof than any of my other cars but still handle the bikes like a champ.


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

Can you get these somwhere in europe? Shipping cost from US is ridiculous when buying straight from seasucker.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Did you try carbonconnection.com? Thats where I got mine.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

426h said:


> Can you get these somwhere in europe? Shipping cost from US is ridiculous when buying straight from seasucker.


where do you need them shipped to? Email me and i can give you a quote


----------



## gc4rr (Mar 29, 2012)

just got mine in the mail, pretty excited to try it out.

also sub'd to read through thread later :thumbsup:


----------



## Odii (Jun 19, 2011)

Btw, MTBR was awesome enough to give me a tshirt for my seasucker review. Still using them, so convenient and useful


----------



## nynomad (Sep 7, 2006)

gc4rr - looking fwd to your review. Probably going to get one myself soon.


----------



## tiggersilhouette (Feb 6, 2009)

*Seasucker Savings*

I love the idea of these, removable, reusable on any car (more or less) and saves petrol/gas. I have a small car and since I installed Thule bars and 2 Yakima racks two things have happened: I get 100km less on a fill (350km down from 450km); and above 60kph the noise from the racks (without a bike) is horrendous. I worked out the racks will pay for themselves in less than one year.

I've searched a lot for postings of catastrophic failures and I can't find any. Has anyone? The redundancy of multiple suckers is a great feature so I can't see safety being a real issue. Sure, one may fail or lose vacuum from time to time but how long would you actually leave them on your car without checking them? I give my Thule racks a shake now and again to check them out for example.

Off to the shop to get some this week. There is a mini-bomber with my name on it.

Of course the only problem now is how to easily find my car in the huge Malaysian parking lots!


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

tiggersilhouette said:


> I love the idea of these, removable, reusable on any car (more or less) and saves petrol/gas. I have a small car and since I installed Thule bars and 2 Yakima racks two things have happened: I get 100km less on a fill (350km down from 450km); and above 60kph the noise from the racks (without a bike) is horrendous. I worked out the racks will pay for themselves in less than one year.
> 
> I've searched a lot for postings of catastrophic failures and I can't find any. Has anyone? The redundancy of multiple suckers is a great feature so I can't see safety being a real issue. Sure, one may fail or lose vacuum from time to time but how long would you actually leave them on your car without checking them? I give my Thule racks a shake now and again to check them out for example.
> 
> ...


Just make sure the suction cups are a little damp before you stick them on the car.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah I just put a little spay bottle in my cars for that. Works perfect. I have put them on dry and still hold but I have never gone too far this way just a quick ride to the trail. I mostly always dampen them.


----------



## o3zone (Jan 18, 2010)

Traildawg said:


> Seasucker will have the ability to adapt Yakima and Thule products in the future. We should have some pics for you down the road.


Did this ever happen? Love the idea but also like platform racks where I can both wheels on. Thanks!


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

You can definately modify them. All it takes is a 1/4 machine screw. I sold my Thule Big Mouth Racks if not I would test it out. Here is my Thule Snowboard racks modified.


----------



## alor14582 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Sea sucker*

I have a sea sucker and love it. only failure i had was having it sucked to my front windshield and turning on the wiper, wiper broke and the cup didn't even move haha. The sea sucker got me back riding again. Got this car didn't want a roof rack or hitch or anything on it:nono:. Found the sea sucker went for it and never looked back. I have tested this thing like crazy. I drive all highway to ride holding a about 75 no prob. I just wet the car dry with micro fiber cloth then apply. Commute to trail take bike off then sea suckers off put them in the trunk. I then ride and come back reapply suckers them put the bike on then back home. The only failure i read about is that someone had the sea sucker cup get messed up but not using the orange PROTECTIVE covers while they left it in the car for about a month while on vacation :madman:. I personally wouldn't leave my sea suckers in the car for days on end it get hot in the car, plus thats what the PROTECTIVE covers are for. I agree they are not cheap but neither are truck rack or hitchs or roof racks. It was the cheapest by far from the choices i had for my car. The best part is no marks and its not car specific. Hope other ppl give the sea suckers a chance its a good product i have had mine for like 6 months and glad to have it:thumbsup:


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

sweeet snowboard attachment!!


----------



## alor14582 (Jan 19, 2008)

yea maybe could make a rack for carrying luggage to the air port )


----------



## linger (Nov 10, 2010)

or maybe a rack for the in-laws


----------



## whitet777 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hmmm. Wonder if I could get one of these to work on my S2000 to haul my 29er.


----------



## alor14582 (Jan 19, 2008)

whitet777 said:


> Hmmm. Wonder if I could get one of these to work on my S2000 to haul my 29er.


I would measure the wheel base of the 29er and see if u could place it on the windsheild and the back tire on the roof. If u need any help let me know


----------



## whitet777 (Sep 24, 2010)

Did a test fit on the S2000 last night. No way would it work. Not even close. Chainring will hit for sure.

BTW, a S2000 is a convertible so putting anything on the roof or windows won't work either.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Has anyone installed this on a new Camaro. I would to be able to drive my car and haul my bike at the same time.


----------



## alor14582 (Jan 19, 2008)

You left the convertible part out. Maybe you could do something with the top down.like windscreen the front tire and the back on the trunk? I don't have the measurements. Or the front tire on the passenger dash and back tire on the trunk with the top down also. When I store my sea suckers I some times just suck it to a wall and leave it.


----------



## dbltap (May 29, 2012)

*maiden voyage*

Saw this on "mikeshoutouts". Seemed perfect for what i was looking for.

Had an 8hr round trip to get my bike. First 4 i stuck them to the area i would be using to see how they did. Kind of a control. Spent a few days doing other things with the rack in a box.

Next 4 was moment of truth. High winds, 70mph. X4 hrs. Worked flawlessly. Kept an eye on them through my sunroof. No issues what so ever.

Advice:

Clean the location. Use a bit of moisture. Going to pack a spray bottle to prep the sites w/ visible water.

Keep the spare sucion cup with you.

USE THE PROTECTIVE COVERS THEY GIVE YOU WHEN NOT IN USE. Make sure they are on well when not in use. Saddly i think the single cup protector must have worked its way off. Found it resting on another. Long story short, just the weight of the single cup caused a small misshapen area. Suction needs a uniform seal. And this half millimeter area ruined the entire seal. I hope it reforms. But brought the spare cup, whipped out the Philips head, and done. Very very very easy.

Going to write the company and see what they say about a replacement. Never hurts. Im not one to sue over hot coffee, but would be nice if they make it well known to use the covers when not in use. Or if the cup edge will reform over time.

Will let you know.

Result of first test: B+. (Only give this because im still nervous)


----------



## lh_f (Sep 25, 2011)

dbltap said:


> Result of first test: B+. (Only give this because im still nervous)


I bought the Talon last year when I owned a Chevy HHR. I recently got a small pickup and use the same SeaSucker Rack. I can only fit 2 cups on the rear window at anytime; even with only those two cups (and on one occasion only one) my bike has made it safely.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

dbltap said:


> Going to write the company and see what they say about a replacement. Never hurts. Im not one to sue over hot coffee, but would be nice if they *make it well known to use the covers when not in use*. Or if the cup edge will reform over time.


I believe they do make it known to make sure and use the covers when not in use at least thats what it said on my instructions with the mini bomber. I have had mine for about 4 months now and people at the trailheads always ask me what kind of rack it is. Also if you need a replacement cup because one is damaged its only like 12 bucks I think when you send the old one back.

On another note, I have the upgraded fork mounts on mine and one of them just came totally apart without misuse. I wrote em, called em and left a message and nothing. Mind you I live in the Utah so when I would remember to call they would be closed already. But I never heard back from them which is a bit annoying. Well finally today I remember to call while they are open for business and got an answer right away. If this is any indication of their CS then its pretty crappy that they dont return calls and emails. But if you get them while they are there then guess you will be helped right away.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

whitet777 said:


> Did a test fit on the S2000 last night. No way would it work. Not even close. Chainring will hit for sure.
> 
> BTW, a S2000 is a convertible so putting anything on the roof or windows won't work either.


Put it on the Hood & Windshield


----------



## lh_f (Sep 25, 2011)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> Put it on the Hood & Windshield


Huge respect if I saw someone rolling up to the trailhead with their bike on the hood.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Decided to sell my Boofsquire hatch rack (designed solely for the Nissan Z) and buy a SeaSucker Talon. My SeaSucker Talon came with the upgraded Delta Hitch Pro fork mount which is very easy and quick to use. Just had to buy a padlock (visible in image #2) which provides some security. The Delta Hitch Pro fork has a major flaw, which once a thief realizes, can remove your bike. As an extra precaution, I remove my SeaSucker Talon every time I take off my bike at a trail. It is more versatile then my previous rack so I don't mind. As others have mentioned, you need to moisten the cups before attaching for a secure seal. I keep a water bottle handy and spray the cups and area on the car where I plan on attaching. Also, when not in use, use the protective covers.

So far, enjoying it. I did do a test and attached the rear tire mount to my bathroom mirror. It held for 9 hrs and then I removed it. I decided to take it off the mirror as I was more than satisfied with the results.

I have gone 80 mph for 40 miles with no issues. This is the farthest and fastest I have driven so far with the SeaSucker Talon attached.

On a side note, I always have people stop by my car and ask questions when my SeaSucker Talon is attached. Good conversation piece.

MY RATING**: A

** Revised rating on 6/24. For being such a great product with so many benefits, a "B+" was a harsh.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

slumpey said:


> MY RATING: B+ (gave this due to having to remove rack every time bike is taken off to deter thieves)


IMO, that is a huge A+ of the SeaSucker Bike Rack System.. I've seen way too many of your everyday bike racks get jacked on the trailheads... so much so that i see quite a few people waste valuable ride time just to take their "big name" racks off to put it in their cars..

& no, i'm not only saying this because we sell the racks..:nono:


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> IMO, that is a huge A+ of the SeaSucker Bike Rack System.. I've seen way too many of your everyday bike racks get jacked on the trailheads... so much so that i see quite a few people waste valuable ride time just to take their "big name" racks off to put it in their cars..
> 
> & no, i'm not only saying this because we sell the racks..:nono:


I have to agree. As an owner of a expensive car, I dont want a rack on it all the time it cheapens the look of cars IMO. I feel the quickness of how the seasucker attaches and detaches is a "Huge" plus.


----------



## Scurry916 (Jun 3, 2012)

*SeaSucker*

I bought the SeaSucker Bomber because I could not find a rack of ANY kind to carry bikes on a Cadillac CTS Coupe. I was very skeptical because I have a lot of money in my bikes and I feared it would fail. After a year of frequently commuting 6 hours to the Texas hill country, I have to say I am extremely impressed. As long as your mounting area is clean and moist, it would take an 800lb gorilla to make my SeaSucker Bomber drop a bike. Not to mention I can take it off and put it in the trunk when not in use. Best bike carrier I have ever come across.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

Just bought the Talon model with the Delta upgrade along with a 20mm adapter. Should be arriving sometime next week. Want to give a shout out to Slumpy for pointing out this cool product. Gave you some reps for it man! Looking forward to riding new trails!!


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> Of course it is easy to talk about something I've not actually put my hands on. It's also pretty easy to understand something this simple and where it's problems lie. I'm not saying it's totally not a functional rack, I am just saying that it has a fairly significant catastrophic failure mode and it's dang expensive for what it provides. I also just don't put things that sit on the finish of my cars. I tend to have pretty nice cars and that seems to me to be false economy. Fixing a ding or paint is more than the cost of a rack in a hurry. That's all for me, but YMMV.
> 
> I do think it's an intriguing concept though.
> 
> J.


It would make much more sense that you would go with a system like the Seasucker than a mechanical roof rack if you are so afriad of scratching your car. To each it's own I guess.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

James_spec said:


> It would make much more sense that you would go with a system like the Seasucker than a mechanical roof rack if you are so afriad of scratching your car. To each it's own I guess.


uh. no.

I have two BMWs both with roof rails on them - a 530xi wagon and an X5. Why would I want to use a suction cup right on the car's finish when I have those roof rails? That would be foolish.

J.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> uh. no.
> 
> I have two BMWs both with roof rails on them - a 530xi wagon and an X5. Why would I want to use a suction cup right on the car's finish when I have those roof rails? That would be foolish.
> 
> J.


For some reason i pictured you having a 911 Porsche the way you sounded on your post LOL. But you are right, if BMW's came with roof rails no need for Seasuckers.:thumbsup:


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

James_spec said:


> For some reason i pictured you having a 911 Porsche the way you sounded on your post LOL. But you are right, if BMW's came with roof rails no need for Seasuckers.:thumbsup:


Because fixed roof racks cheapens the look of cars.:thumbsup:

Logged about 7000 miles on my seasucker on my Infiniti, not a scratch.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I have 2 of the single bike 3 suckers and I love them.
I use them on the back window of my Yukon and have used them on the tailgate of my truck a few times as well.
And when I had my zo6 I would use them on the roof at 80ish all the time. Once, I forgot my bike was up there and hit 140ish on a rural highway


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

irishpitbull said:


> Because fixed roof racks cheapens the look of cars.:thumbsup:
> 
> Logged about 7000 miles on my seasucker on my Infiniti, not a scratch.


It can, but mine don't. I have the aero bars from Yak that fit inside the rails and then the aero Thule Echelon mounts on top. Looks great and it's, amazingly enough, quieter than without the bars. No impact on gas mileage.

I just also don't want to deal with the bikes resting on the finish of the car. Given that I drive my Bimmers for 200-300K miles, I am pretty cautious about that.

J.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

COMING SOON GUYS!


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

I can see the color of the cups changed to black and there are black protective covers over the pumps.

Any other changes?

Any chance the black protective covers for the pumps can be purchased separately?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

slumpey said:


> I can see the color of the cups changed to black and there are black protective covers over the pumps.
> 
> Anything other changes?
> 
> Any chance the black protective covers for the pumps can be purchased separately?


they are still a couple months out but i should be getting one very soon to inspect.


----------



## James K (Nov 9, 2011)

Just did a 8hr trip with my SeaSucker in two 4 hour intervals separated by getting gas. Didn't have to touch the rack once or even pump the vacuum any more on the entire trip. I averaged 75 mph for those 8 hours.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Few more pics:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150927374885222.406993.79893155221


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> Few more pics:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150927374885222.406993.79893155221


Nice pics!! From what i can see, looks to be just a black version. I would opt for the black over the white as my white cups are starting to show dirt.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

slumpey said:


> Nice pics!! From what i can see, looks to be just a black version. I would opt for the black over the white as my white cups are starting to show dirt.


There are a few lucky customers that we shipped blacks ones to this passed week. The demand is so unreal right now for these racks that trying to keep up with it is tough.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> There are a few lucky customers that we shipped blacks ones to this passed week. The demand is so unreal right now for these racks that trying to keep up with it is tough.


Do you know if anyone will take exchanges, white for black? Or even just the cups?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

slumpey said:


> Do you know if anyone will take exchanges, white for black? Or even just the cups?


DK about that, but im sure the black cups will be for sale in the future. since the cups are UV resistant, they will last you forever.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Want to provide some comments on a recent experience...

I went on a 2.5 hour drive with my bike on the SeaSucker Talon. For the first hour of the drive, I drove between 70 - 80 mph on the highway. For the second hour of the trip, it poured heavily and at one point, everyone pulled over as you couldn't see more than 20 feet in front of you. I pulled over as well and watched the rain clean and pound by bike for a good 30 minutes. After it stopped raining, I got out to inspect my bike and rack. All pumps showed full suction and I proceeded on my way. For the remaining 30 minutes of the drive, there was light rain. When I arrived at my destination and proceeded to remove my bike and rack, I checked once again. All pumps showed full suction. My SeaSucker Talon held up all the way without loosing any suction. 

Would definitely recommend!!!


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

slumpey said:


> Want to provide some comments on a recent experience...
> 
> I went on a 2.5 hour drive with my bike on the SeaSucker Talon. For the first hour of the drive, I drove between 70 - 80 mph on the highway. For the second hour of the trip, it poured heavily and at one point, everyone pulled over as you couldn't see more than 20 feet in front of you. I pulled over as well and watched the rain clean and pound by bike for a good 30 minutes. After it stopped raining, I got out to inspect my bike and rack. All pumps showed full suction and I proceeded on my way. For the remaining 30 minutes of the drive, there was light rain. When I arrived at my destination and proceeded to remove my bike and rack, I checked once again. All pumps showed full suction. My SeaSucker Talon held up all the way without loosing any suction.
> 
> Would definitely recommend!!!


Amazing real life Field Testing. Thanx for the feedback.:thumbsup:


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> Amazing real life Field Testing. Thanx for the feedback.:thumbsup:


Yea. This drive definitely tested the Talon and I'm glad to say, it past.


----------



## DanZo337 (Jun 4, 2012)

What an ingenious idea. Definitely got to get me one of these.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

*SeaSucker Bike Racks*



DanZo337 said:


> What an ingenious idea. Definitely got to get me one of these.


Worth Every Penny, it stays with you and not the car.


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

JohnJ80 said:


> uh. no.
> 
> I have two BMWs both with roof rails on them - a 530xi wagon and an X5. Why would I want to use a suction cup right on the car's finish when I have those roof rails? That would be foolish.
> 
> J.


Because these are made for people without roof racks?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Even if I had a sedan (i.e. no rails). I'm not putting anything on the finish of a car like that. I'd get a hitch installed first.

J.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> Even if I had a sedan (i.e. no rails). I'm not putting anything on the finish of a car like that. I'd get a hitch installed first.
> 
> J.


Well, everyone is entitled to their opinions. For me, this is the only exterior option I have with my car (Nissan 370Z) and so far it's working.

FYI, no scratches to my car's exterior.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

slumpey said:


> Well, everyone is entitled to their opinions. For me, this is the only exterior option I have with my car (Nissan 370Z) and so far it's working.
> 
> FYI, no scratches to my car's exterior.


U-haul phoenix offered to take the bumper off and make a custom fab receiver for free if I left the 370 with them for a few days, but the rest of the interior space is so limited that I didn't think that car was worth it for me as my "only car", so I passed on the 370 ultimately. Presumably this offer was so they could make more for other people.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

slumpey said:


> Well, everyone is entitled to their opinions. For me, this is the only exterior option I have with my car (Nissan 370Z) and so far it's working.
> 
> FYI, no scratches to my car's exterior.


For what I have in cars, it's not worth it. Even a small scratch would cost more to fix properly than the rack cost new. That seems to me like a bad trade off. If the car has hard points for rack attachments, those work. Rails are great. Otherwise, it's a hitch.

BTW, you can get custom hitches made. Not a big deal and not particularly expensive.

J.


----------



## Scurry916 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a 2011 Cadillac CTS Coupe and I have been carrying my BMC Four Stroke Carbon and my Cervelo R3 with a SeaSucker Bomber for over a year now without any problems to the paint or anything else. There is not a bad thing that can be said about this system. I can't imagine anyone even suggesting installing a TRAILER HITCH over a SeaSucker.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Enjoy your rack. I'd never put it on my car for the reason's listed. Is this a great country or what?

"not a bad thing" - wow perfection in my lifetime. Never thought I'd see it.

J.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> Enjoy your rack. I'd never put it on my car for the reason's listed. Is this a great country or what?
> 
> "not a bad thing" - wow perfection in my lifetime. Never thought I'd see it.
> 
> J.


I will and I'm sure others as well 

FYI, I did look at a hitch as a possibiliy before getting the SeaSucker... 
(1) More expensive. About twice the cost due to the custom installation involved to the rear of my car to accommodate the hitch mount. 
(2) I would have to leave my car with the shop for "x" amount of days leaving me without a car. Would have to rent a car (increasing the overall cost) or rely on others for transportation. 
(3) I wanted something which would be compatible with any vehicle. Yes, a hitch rack is but the other vehicle would have to have a hitch mount.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

What you miss is the cost to repair what I'm worried about - any surface damage on the paint. 

Do I HAVE to use this rack or is it my option to do what I want?

J.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> What you miss is the cost to repair what I'm worried about - any surface damage on the paint.
> 
> Do I HAVE to use this rack or is it my option to do what I want?
> 
> J.


That's if surface damage occurs. I haven't experienced any yet and so far no one on this thread has reported any damage to their vehicles as well. I do take extra precaution including making sure the cups, as well as, the surface area on my car are clean before attaching the rack.

Damage can also occur from using a hitch. Shoot, I have the chance everyday of getting a door ding from careless drivers which would cost money to repair.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

A decent buff job would take care of any scratches.


----------



## JSko (Jun 7, 2012)

canker said:


> A decent buff job would take care of any scratches.


Exactly, as others as said, I would rather use the Seasucker over having a hitch installed, or mounting a roof rack onto my C-pillars. To each his own, that's why there is multiple options.

Even if I did get minor scratches on the paint as a car enthusiast, I have plenty of detailing materials and a buffer to do minor paint correction. I already buff the the DD yearly as it is to keep it looking sharp. The winter really does a number on the cars here.

Ill post pictures of the my DD 1995 Mustang w/ Seasucker Talon rack once I have enough posts to do so.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm not taking a $50K car and buffing out scratches nor even setting myself up for that to happen. That would be silly.

J.


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

JohnJ80 said:


> I'm not taking a $50K car and buffing out scratches nor even setting myself up for that to happen. That would be silly.
> 
> J.


Your comments are base on the fact that this product WILL scratch the paint. If you do your due diligence and clean both the surface the suction will be applied as well as the cup itself, and insure proper suction pressure, than what is there to scratch the surface of your vehicle. You said before that you would install a hitch before using this method, I think that is crazy. Many people who use this product, myself included, prefer the look of my vehicle without a rack or hitch. The hitch on many sedans will actually void manufacturers' warranties as they can not prove that they have not towed loads above the allowable weight. I for one love the fact this detaches, leaves no scratches or dents, and can be stored in the glove box rather than taking up my trunk or corner of the garage when not in use&#8230; Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but you are basing your opinions on assumptions.

P.S. I drive a Subaru WRX that I initially had a nice Thule rack up top, until I saw SeaSuckers at a local race&#8230;. I have since ditched the rack, enjoy the look of my car and enjoy the simplicity of the setup much better. A coworker with a M3 has recently caught on and has no scratches either&#8230;.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

RIght. So it's one mistake and I spend more than the rack is worth in damage to the car. No thanks. If you want to do it, go ahead. I'm not and won't. 

I've had lots and lots of cars, all with trailer hitches. It's never been a problem. If they manufacturer says you can tow, you can have a hitch. It's not an issue. You can also have a hitch and if you don't tow, it's fine. If the mfg tries to disallow a warranty claim when you never towed, that's silly and I've never heard of that happening to anyone I've known. Up here, everybody tows and probably half the vehicles have hitches. It's just not an issue.

But who cares? Enjoy your rack. I don't want bikes sitting on the finish of my car either for the weight or for potential damage to the paint. If you do, that's great - knock yourself out and have a blast.

J.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

JohnJ80 said:


> But who cares? Enjoy your rack. I don't want bikes sitting on the finish of my car either for the weight or for potential damage to the paint. If you do, that's great - knock yourself out and have a blast.
> 
> J.


Everyone has their own view on how they see things, yours is that a rubber vacuum cup will scratch the paint in your high dolla car. I can tell you that in my experience dealing with SeaSucker Bike Racks, im yet to see a scratch caused by it.

I personally havent used any type of rack that holds my bikes by the frame in many years(i've learned my lesson there). 
Like you have alot invested in cars, i have alot invested in bikes and they did nothing but ruin my frames.

BTW, here's a pic of one of our many customers that use the SeaSucker Rack on their Truly expensive cars.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> I personally havent used any type of rack that holds my bikes by the frame in many years(i've learned my lesson there).
> Like you have alot invested in cars, i have alot invested in bikes and they did nothing but ruin my frames.


This, I agree with. Don't hold your bikes by the frame (although fork mount is ok). Been there, done that and it ended badly. I also have a lot invested in bikes.

Just not worth it for me to put stuff on my car finnish and I'm not going to do it. Is this a great country or what?

J.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

JohnJ80 said:


> This, I agree with. Don't hold your bikes by the frame (although fork mount is ok). Been there, done that and it ended badly. I also have a lot invested in bikes.
> 
> Just not worth it for me to put stuff on my car finnish and I'm not going to do it. Is this a great country or what?
> 
> J.


Yes it is a great country and thats fine that you dont want to use it and rather install a hitch rack on a nice BMW but hey, the land of the free the home of the great. I just dont want your misconception of this product influence others that it will ruin the finish of a car

Your unfounded comments were reminding me of this famous quote:

"Wikipedia is the best thing ever. Anyone in the world, can write anything they want about any subject. So you know you are getting the best possible information." - Michael Scott


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

So, I guess I'm not entitled to an opinion if it doesn't meet yours. Got it. Thanks for the heads up. 

You are categorically saying then, that should there ever be a scratch under the rack, you're willing to cover the cost of repair under warranty? 

J.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

JohnJ80 said:


> So, I guess I'm not entitled to an opinion if it doesn't meet yours. Got it. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> You are categorically saying then, that should there ever be a scratch under the rack, you're willing to cover the cost of repair under warranty?
> 
> J.


What i've said is pretty clear my friend. You were not stating an opinion, you're making it sound like a fact. follow the instructions of the product, place it on a flat CLEAN surface and you should have any issues. Why are you even questioning about repair under warranty? you just said you rather put a hitch on your car. Furthermore, what company would warranty something that more than likely is caused by user error, i bet you're the type that would put the application on a dirty car just to cause a scratch for a lawsuit..

this thread was created to share useful information and im bewildered on why you keep engaging in it when you have told us all repeatedly of your bike rack intentions.

Anyhow, From SeaSucker's Website:
SeaSucker | FAQ's









Cheers.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I have seen a newer Audi A8 around town with a SeaSucker on there with a sweet carbon bike. I would get one if the cost wasn't an issue.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> So, I guess I'm not entitled to an opinion if it doesn't meet yours. Got it. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> You are categorically saying then, that should there ever be a scratch under the rack, you're willing to cover the cost of repair under warranty?
> 
> J.


It's not an opinion, its an incorrect statement. :thumbsup:


----------



## JSko (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is a crappy cell phone pic of my Talon rack. I am very happy with the purchase, it goes on and comes off quickly allowing me to store in it in the car while out on the trails.

I am glad I went with this over a trunk rack system.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Why? Simple. If my concerns are "unfounded" then it's a product issue and warranty should cover it. If my concerns are not unfounded, and apparently they are not, then they won't warranty it. 

It all depends on how well you clean it and if you get any grit under there, you can damage your finish. Seems pretty simple to me and not unfounded concerns.

Thanks for the example. 

J.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

I put my Seasucker to use yesterday on my wife's 2011 Prius here in the Midwest....super windy day, headed straight into the wind at 70+ mph, no issues. Still got 44mpg normally average about 48..... I love my Seasucker :thumbsup:


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Sweet pics guys and thanks for the real-world data on how well these things hold up to a good storm and highway speeds.

I'm guessing JohnJ80 is still trolling about how much better a rack or hitch system is to a system that you can actually take with you if you ever get a new car. Man I wish I could afford a $50,000 car just to ruin it by putting a hitch on it. And no the warranty isn't void, but on a car it can greatly reduce the resale value. On a pickup a receiver hitch can increase the value though.

The reason why it wouldn't be covered by a warranty is because it is unfounded, if there is no reason for a scratch to occur if proper care and installation is performed why would they warranty against that happening? 

A defect of owner is not a defect of product.

Can't wait till I can afford one of these.

ProEdgeBiker, how clean does the surface need to be for this system to work? Is a good wipe down with a wet cloth good enough or should it be car wash clean? Or would a slightly dusty vehicle still work, I could care less about scratching my $3K car  Or would that damage the suction cups as well, which would be a bigger concern for me.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Learn to read.

The comment was made by supplier of seasucker racks that my comment that a seasucker could damage the paint was unfounded. My response to that was to ask if that can never categorically happen, then any damage to the paint by a seasucker would be covered by warranty. The answer was that yes, damage could occur and it would be considered the fault of the user and was not covered under warranty. Therefore, my comment that finish damage could occur is not unfounded - which was the entire point of it all. It can and easily. 

So, thanks but no thanks. I'm not interested if there is the opportunity to damage the finish of my car. 

Trailer hitches on SUVs are great for resale. And they are no problem on wagons either especially if you can remove them and/or you drive your car to 200K+ miles. At any rate, vehicles with rails on top are not an issue anyhow. Very easy to mount a rack. The Yak Whispbars for these look like factory equipment, are really solid and quiet.

J.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

JohnJ80 said:


> Learn to read.
> 
> The comment was made by supplier of seasucker racks that my comment that a seasucker could damage the paint was unfounded. My response to that was to ask if that can never categorically happen, then any damage to the paint by a seasucker would be covered by warranty. The answer was that yes, damage could occur and it would be considered the fault of the user and was not covered under warranty. Therefore, my comment that finish damage could occur is not unfounded - which was the entire point of it all. It can and easily.
> 
> ...


OK JohnJ80, we get it, you don't want a Seasucker, you are worried about your paint and finish. I don't blame you, that is important, and I'm a car guy, I understand too. I have, however, put this on my late model BMW with zero issues to paint/finish. Of course, I won't put it on my car if it's dirty and take proper precautions to make sure that it's clean/clear under the vacuum mounts (it sounds like you would do the same).

As far as I've seen the ONLY thing that's dirty is the tap water/bottled water that dries on the car from having to moisten the mounts before mounting the Seasucker. The only "issue" that I've seen on both of my cars (if you even want to call it that) are the rings that show up on the paint after you remove the Seaucker. A little quick detailer spray and a microfiber cloth take it off in two seconds and the car looks great again (even better that there isn't a hitch or a roof rack taking away my mpgs all year long).

For the record, I had a Thule Aero Bar rack on my '08 VW GTI and once I removed that when I sold my car there were PLENTY of scratches under the feet of the Thule. To properly wash the car you'd want to remove the entire rack so you could hit the paint with a clay bar and get all the contaminants off. Not an easy task by any means. There are so many positives that outweigh any negatives on the Seasucker...let's just agree to disagree and keep this thread relevant instead of a back and forth between those that actually HAVE the system with real world experience and those that don't.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Sure no sweat. It's important to look at this stuff objectively. The Seasucker can scratch your finish, it's not foolproof despite being marketed as such. Can it work with care. Apparently.

I wouldn't use a Thule or Yak rack that sits on the car finish either for exactly the reasons you specify. Same caveat applies - if you don't get it squeaky clean, you'll get finish damage.

FWIW, there are no scratches on the rails though. 

J.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

JohnJ80 said:


> FWIW, there are no scratches on the rails though.
> 
> J.


Nope, but to get it (properly) cleaned, clayed, polished, waxed, etc, you still have to remove the attachments, and that's where it's a PITA.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Actually, check out the new Whispbars from Yak for between the rails. Very quick and easy to take on and off. Easiest rack I've ever used in point of fact. I can get these off the car in probably a couple of minutes tops.

J.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

*JohnJ80:* Just out of curiousity, what type of car do you drive?

I, like you, am very careful about my car. I park AWAY from everyone and try to keep my 2011 Nissan 370Z as clean and spotless as possible. My car is leased so I couldn't do any welding to the rear which meant a hitch was out.There is a custom rack designed soley for the Z I could buy but it's tower legs attach to the hatch directly and can sractch the paint. I didn't want to store the bike inside my car due to (a) scratches, (b) dirt, and (c) awkward placement. So, I went with a SeaSucker Talon. I found it meets all my expecations and no scratches so far.

FYI, this is my only car so I have to do with what works.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

My two cars are a 2006 BMW 530 AWD wagon and a 2008 BMW X5 SUV. Both have rails on top. Both have hitches available both from BMW and aftermarket.

J.


----------



## rockinsurfstar (Aug 13, 2012)

so after reading so many replies... sounds like seasucker is the way to go...I have a sarris bones and that thing just doesnn't mount to my 04 honda accord right. it actually fell off once with 2 bikes


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

rockinsurfstar said:


> so after reading so many replies... sounds like seasucker is the way to go...I have a sarris bones and that thing just doesnn't mount to my 04 honda accord right. it actually fell off once with 2 bikes


yeah man, pick one up, you won't be disappointed...Great product :thumbsup:


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

I have been considering getting these to hold bikes on the back door of a full size ford van... attach seasuckers to the vertical windows on the back doors, back doors can still swing open with bikes attached....

I believe in the rack... but I question whether the window would hold up! Even with the photos above of a guy hanging on a bike on he back of an SUV... how much force would it take to shatter the window or pull the window out of the vehicle?!?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

midnightlost said:


> ProEdgeBiker, how clean does the surface need to be for this system to work? Is a good wipe down with a wet cloth good enough or should it be car wash clean? Or would a slightly dusty vehicle still work, I could care less about scratching my $3K car  Or would that damage the suction cups as well, which would be a bigger concern for me.


What i do before installing it is wipe down the surface with a damp rag, push them down and suck out the excess air.. DONE.. the whole process takes a couple of minutes, get to the trail, it takes a couple of seconds to take off, put it in the car to avoid theft. 
Get back from riding, repeat fist step, go home..

Versatility at its best...

Today we received an awesome email & picture from a customer showing what else you can do with a SeaSucker, Check it out:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150996343295222


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Sounds simple easy. I'll definitely be getting one when I can afford it


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

midnightlost said:


> Sounds simple easy. I'll definitely be getting one when I can afford it


Do it


----------



## JAG24 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Seasucker Lock*

2 questions regarding locks...

1. Can you lock your bike to the Seasucker?

2. Can you lock the Seasucker to your car or do you remove them any time the bike is not on?

Thanks!


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

JAG24 said:


> 2 questions regarding locks...
> 
> 1. Can you lock your bike to the Seasucker?
> 
> ...


*1. Yes*

You can lock the fork mount of the SeaSucker using a standard key lock (see picture below for my bike). 
The SeaSucker uses a Delta locking fork mount. It does provide some security, but it is not full proof.










*2. Yes*

You can buy a cable loop and an anchor (2 types made by SeaSucker) and loop the bike frame and the fork mount to your car. 
If you go this way, you can disregard Answer #1.

SeaSucker - Window Anchor










SeaSucker - Trunk Anchor










*MY QUESTION:* Does anyone use a cable and an anchor (window or trunk) as pictured above?

.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

slumpey said:


> *MY QUESTION:* Does anyone use a cable and an anchor (window or trunk) as pictured above?
> .


Lets Face it, is it really worth getting your window busted & your bike/s stolen? if someone wants it, they will get it.

As far as the trunk goes, that is a better way of securing the bike/mount. 
But i can tell you all that i have not sold 1 of either systems with the ton of racks that we sell.
I believe its a personal preference if someone decides to go this route for their piece of mind.

I choose to not use the locks cause my bikes never leave my eyesight.


----------



## JSko (Jun 7, 2012)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> Lets Face it, is it really worth getting your window busted & your bike/s stolen? if someone wants it, they will get it.
> 
> As far as the trunk goes, that is a better way of securing the bike/mount.
> But i can tell you all that i have not sold 1 of either systems with the ton of racks that we sell.
> ...


That's exactly how I thought of it as well. If someone wants the bike they will get it, and I rather that than coming out to my car with shattered windows, or and trunk decklid punctured AND my bike missing.

For the most part my bike isn't mounted on the car for extended periods of time unless I am at work, but that is a secure lot. If I get to the trail Ill secure the SeaSucker in the trunk since its quick to take off and put back on.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

I went to my LBS with both our bikes last weekend. I brought my bike in and left my wife's on the car...I did buy the anchors and I tried to figure them out (unsuccessfully) on her hatchback before I went inside....(didn't spend much time on it) but I have to admit I was checking every 30 secs through the windows in the front of the store but even just having a cable locked between her wheels or getting that anchor to work would make me feel a lot better than it just sitting up there, in public with ZERO protection at all. idk, guess I'm more paranoid than others...orrrrr I was in a dicey area in Milwaukee, lol.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

f1rst 1 said:


> I went to my LBS with both our bikes last weekend. I brought my bike in and left my wife's on the car...I did buy the anchors and I tried to figure them out (unsuccessfully) on her hatchback before I went inside....(didn't spend much time on it) but I have to admit I was checking every 30 secs through the windows in the front of the store but even just having a cable locked between her wheels or getting that anchor to work would make me feel a lot better than it just sitting up there, in public with ZERO protection at all. idk, guess I'm more paranoid than others...orrrrr I was in a dicey area in Milwaukee, lol.


I too have a hatchback (370Z) and curious to see if the trunk anchor will work. May have to place the anchor at the top of my hatch instead of on the side. Don't really want the door anchor as, like ProEdgeBike said, you can simply smash a window. Seems to be happening around my area lately.

I still prefer to remove my Talon completely, but may find this convienent if I'm at a trail and want to leave the Talon fork mount on my hatch while i am riding. The rear mount can be stored in the car. Cable loop would go thru the 2 rings on the fork mount to secure the Talon. Just a thought.


----------



## Shep6901 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey guys! I am completely new to the forum and the sport. I finally purchased a bike about a month ago. I have a 2012 Honda civic and I have been trying to solve my transportation issues for my bike. I have just been popping the front tire off and putting the bike in the trunk and back seat. It just gets annoying taking the wheel and sadle off everytime I ride and I dont really want a muddy bike in the car all the time. I came across the seasuckers online and I was skeptical trusting my bike on cups. The videos and reviews seem good for the most part. My LBS is carrying a few now because a customer here in town raved to them about them so much. They have a couple bikes up on the window with them. Long story long I have a couple questions. Anyone have any issues with windows or sun roofs coming loose from the weight on them? Anyone on here use the optional lock. I know there will be times that I would need to go into a store or somewhere with my bike with me. I get nervous since somebody could take the cups and bike really quick. I wonder of the lock they offer would scratch a window or paint on a trunk ( whole point of not going with a trunk rack). I cant put a hitch on my car and a roof rack would cost like 500-700 which is more than I have right now. I also fear someone could just cut the lock cord with bolt cutters and take it all even if the window/trunk anchor are used. Any feedback would help. Thanks. 

P.s. sorry for such a long post.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Shep6901 said:


> Hey guys! I am completely new to the forum and the sport. I finally purchased a bike about a month ago. I have a 2012 Honda civic and I have been trying to solve my transportation issues for my bike. I have just been popping the front tire off and putting the bike in the trunk and back seat. It just gets annoying taking the wheel and sadle off everytime I ride and I dont really want a muddy bike in the car all the time. I came across the seasuckers online and I was skeptical trusting my bike on cups. The videos and reviews seem good for the most part. My LBS is carrying a few now because a customer here in town raved to them about them so much. They have a couple bikes up on the window with them. Long story long I have a couple questions. Anyone have any issues with windows or sun roofs coming loose from the weight on them? Anyone on here use the optional lock. I know there will be times that I would need to go into a store or somewhere with my bike with me. I get nervous since somebody could take the cups and bike really quick. I wonder of the lock they offer would scratch a window or paint on a trunk ( whole point of not going with a trunk rack). I cant put a hitch on my car and a roof rack would cost like 500-700 which is more than I have right now. I also fear someone could just cut the lock cord with bolt cutters and take it all even if the window/trunk anchor are used. Any feedback would help. Thanks.
> 
> P.s. sorry for such a long post.


We personally use them on the Sunroof when we use my wife's car and no issues whatsoever:









Like stated in a previous post, The lock is a personal preference but remember if someone wants you bike, you'll end up with a broken window & a missing bike.

If you want to keep the muddy front tire outside the car, you will need to purchase the optional Flight Deck:


----------



## Shep6901 (Aug 21, 2012)

I understand if someone wants something bad enough they will get it. I just wondered if anyone had any feedback to offer on using the locks personally. I dont have an issue with throwing a tire in the trunk. I just dont want to have to put a muddy bike in my trunk and on my back seat all the time. I think I read you are a dealer for seasucker. How long have you been running that set up on your wifes sunroof? If you dont mind me asking and do you ship to other states?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Shep6901 said:


> do you ship to other states?


We ship anywhere in the USA & Worldwide.



Shep6901 said:


> How long have you been running that set up on your wifes sunroof?


going on 6months using SeaSucker Products. The pic below is how i run it with one bike:


----------



## dbltap (May 29, 2012)

Ive had one for about 5 months. Love it. Doesn't interfere w/ my cars looks. Doesn't damage the paint. Bonus, im in a rental due to hail damage... took i with me and using it on the rental. You can throw it on a friends car. It is perfect. 

I purchased a window mount so i can lock it up. Haven't used it yet. Prob will shortly. 

Note. The suckers are super soft, hence the worry free paint issue. Just place them back in the plastic protection they send with when not in use. They will deform. But i soaked them in warm water, and let rest over night. Back to original shape. No more loss of suction. 

I keep an old rag and water bottle at all times. Clean the area, and moisten the cups... there ya go. Solid. 

I get all kinds of looks. They all kick themselves when they find that they could have gotten one of these. 

Price point is good considering they can mount on any smoth surface. Any smooth surface on any car. Use your imagination. A convertible may throw ya, but a sideways mount may do it. 

I would sell these bad boys. They need exposure. Working in medical sales, i dont feel i would have much of an issue stepping them through the benefits. 

I've scetched up some designs to modify for skis or snowboards. 

I would buy again and tell all who would listen


----------



## Shep6901 (Aug 21, 2012)

I was wondering if the heat of a car would deform them. I guess its good to know hot water can help them bounce back.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Shep6901 said:


> I was wondering if the heat of a car would deform them. I guess its good to know hot water can help them bounce back.


the simple answer is: NO, SeaSucker got their start in the Marine Industry and all of their suckers are UV Resistant.


----------



## bryanmcn (Aug 29, 2012)

Love the seasuckers! I use them almost daily. I bought mine from the factory near Tampa Fl last April. Great deal! Threw them in my luggage and flew home to Atlantic Canada with them! Works great with recumbents too!


----------



## dbltap (May 29, 2012)

*warning!*

Warning! Regarding the metal loop you can purchase for the security of locking your bike up.

IT WILL damage/ break your window. It is not designed to fit on today's curved side windows. First you will cratch/damage your tint (should you have it). Second, it is not flexible at all! Third, it will not allow you to close the window. Fourth, you will crack your window. Yes crack it!

I luckily had a rental. And tried it while mine is in the shop. Dame thing just cracked 15 seconds after i placed it on. Now i have to deal with the rental company. Sob!

Do not think about getting one.

You have been warned!


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

dbltap said:


> Warning! Regarding the metal loop you can purchase for the security of locking your bike up.
> 
> IT WILL damage/ break your window. It is not designed to fit on today's curved side windows. First you will cratch/damage your tint (should you have it). Second, it is not flexible at all! Third, it will not allow you to close the window. Fourth, you will crack your window. Yes crack it!
> 
> ...


I think mine are going in the garbage.... I have tints on both cars and have weird window sizes....not worth the risk


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

dbltap said:


> Warning! Regarding the metal loop you can purchase for the security of locking your bike up.
> 
> IT WILL damage/ break your window. It is not designed to fit on today's curved side windows. First you will cratch/damage your tint (should you have it). Second, it is not flexible at all! Third, it will not allow you to close the window. Fourth, you will crack your window. Yes crack it!
> 
> ...


Man that sux! we dont use them nor sell them.. like i said before, someone wants the bike, not worth the risk of getting the window smashed too.

Im sure you have pics of the damage, can you post them for us to see?


----------



## giftshopduane (May 24, 2009)

Love my SeaSucker rack... I run it on my Range Rover, had it on a VW Golf. I got my buddy to buy 2 for his car. It is a good product. It took me a while to get used to it, and not drive looking in the mirrors for my bike to go flying off. If you don't want a dedicated rack, or can't readily install one buy a SeaSucker.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Just ordered a Seasucker from ProEdgeBiker. Looking forward to trying this out. A bit nervous, but for me, it's really the only option on my car.


----------



## MTBeto (Sep 7, 2012)

hi! 
just bought a mini bomber!!! just waiting to arrive!!!! I read that you can make a mini bomber for 3 bikes??? how can you do that??


----------



## Amp98 (Sep 1, 2012)

TenSpeed said:


> Just ordered a Seasucker from ProEdgeBiker. Looking forward to trying this out. A bit nervous, but for me, it's really the only option on my car.


I ordered a Seasucker Talon from ProEdgeBiker a few weeks ago. I love it. I was nervous/skeptical at first too. I'm riding a lot more now that I can throw the bike on the car and go so quickly. Before, having to fumble with my trunk rack and the nervousness of watching my bike bounce up and down in the rear view mirror on it as I'm riding down the highway kept me from riding a lot of times.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

MTBeto said:


> hi!
> just bought a mini bomber!!! just waiting to arrive!!!! I read that you can make a mini bomber for 3 bikes??? how can you do that??


You need to purchase an extra fork mount & a rear wheel strap for the center of the mini-bomber. The center bike will have to face the other way so it really depends on the size of your car because in most cases, the rear wheel would be on your windshield. This 3rd bike method will not work for most people.


----------



## MTBeto (Sep 7, 2012)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> You need to purchase an extra fork mount & a rear wheel strap for the center of the mini-bomber. The center bike will have to face the other way so it really depends on the size of your car because in most cases, the rear wheel would be on your windshield. This 3rd bike method will not work for most people.


:thumbsup: thanks!!! when it arrives I´l do the experiment!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Amp98 said:


> I ordered a Seasucker Talon from ProEdgeBiker a few weeks ago. I love it. I was nervous/skeptical at first too. I'm riding a lot more now that I can throw the bike on the car and go so quickly. Before, having to fumble with my trunk rack and the nervousness of watching my bike bounce up and down in the rear view mirror on it as I'm riding down the highway kept me from riding a lot of times.


I am in the same boat. Had a car with a hitch, and grew tired of fumbling with it. Not wanting a hitch on this car, so this is pretty much my only option. Any tips or tricks to ensure that it gets a good suction on there?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

TenSpeed said:


> I am in the same boat. Had a car with a hitch, and grew tired of fumbling with it. Not wanting a hitch on this car, so this is pretty much my only option. Any tips or tricks to ensure that it gets a good suction on there?


Damp Rag, Clean Surface, push down on sucker, vacuum out excess air.. GO RIDE!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks!! I am wondering if there will be any issues with a damp rear window for the rear tire and the suction. Like early in the morning when car windows are often wet from humidity.


----------



## Amp98 (Sep 1, 2012)

TenSpeed said:


> Thanks!! I am wondering if there will be any issues with a damp rear window for the rear tire and the suction. Like early in the morning when car windows are often wet from humidity.


That water on the window is probably a good thing. The instructions say to wet the seasucker before using it so I can't see how that would ever be a problem.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

TenSpeed said:


> Thanks!! I am wondering if there will be any issues with a damp rear window for the rear tire and the suction. Like early in the morning when car windows are often wet from humidity.


you will be amazed of the holding power of 1 sucker.


----------



## dbltap (May 29, 2012)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> Man that sux! we dont use them nor sell them.. like i said before, someone wants the bike, not worth the risk of getting the window smashed too.
> 
> Im sure you have pics of the damage, can you post them for us to see?


Was sure i got them from the manufacturer. I will double back and check. Dont mean to slander/libel your products.

Will download the images asap.


----------



## Shep6901 (Aug 21, 2012)

Bad to hear about the window! I bought a Talon off of proedgebiker. I still watch my bike in the sunroof sometimes but I have no fear. It is an awesome rack. I have been speaking highly of them to anyone who will listen. After using it a few times I can throw it on and off really quick. Good stuff.


----------



## dream5hift (Aug 15, 2012)

Hope to get the talon in a couple weeks. I don't get why black version costs more but I want it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

dbltap said:


> Was sure i got them from the manufacturer. I will double back and check. Dont mean to slander/libel your products.
> 
> Will download the images asap.


You're not talking bad about our products, like I stated before, we dont sell or even bother carrying the locking systems so I cant speak for or about them.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I received mine in the mail, but have not had time to actually put it on the car. I am really not understanding how the fork mounts to the rack, especially with the locking piece on there. I only looked at it for about 10 minutes, but it doesn't seem to make any sense how it is. I am hoping to test it out this weekend.


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have one from a couple years ago with the Delta mount. Mine works like a regular quick release, but you can open the skewer a lot wider. So that you don't have to unscrew the bolt. 
There is locking piece now?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

TenSpeed said:


> I received mine in the mail, but have not had time to actually put it on the car. I am really not understanding how the fork mounts to the rack, especially with the locking piece on there. I only looked at it for about 10 minutes, but it doesn't seem to make any sense how it is. I am hoping to test it out this weekend.


Yours has the Delta Upgrade, Guessing you have a 9mm standard open drops on your fork and not the 15mm or 20mm thru axle, Once you have the right gap for the fork to fit on the mount, all you do is close the clamp. The Delta just makes the whole process a bit simpler then your standard cheap fork mounts.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Correct. Standard 9mm fork. I will have to mess with it this weekend hopefully. So once I get it set, it is just a matter of opening and closing the clamp? Not like taking a wheel off and having to turn the skewer until it loosens up?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

TenSpeed said:


> Not like taking a wheel off and having to turn the skewer until it loosens up?


You'll do that at first to get the right distance. its very simple once you play with it.


----------



## dream5hift (Aug 15, 2012)

Big thanks for proedgebiker for hooking it up and fast shipping! I got mine and tried it on my car today. Took me a while to figure out how to lock lol. My dad was annoying me not believing the thing works. He thinks my window is going to crack. Said its better to put inside the car or take his van. And asked if I'll get pulled over with a bike on my roof. I'll give a drive test when I go biking next week. So far I really like it. Also how much lube do I put on when I need to?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

dream5hift said:


> Also how much lube do I put on when I need to?


I will find out for you this coming week. I have yet to use mine on my SeaSuckers after 7mo of use.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Going to order mine this week


----------



## Amp98 (Sep 1, 2012)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> I will find out for you this coming week. I have yet to use mine on my SeaSuckers after 7mo of use.


I was also wondering how often I should clean the seasucker. You've never pulled the plungers out and cleaned inside or you just don't bother putting on new lube after you do so?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Amp98 said:


> I was also wondering how often I should clean the seasucker. You've never pulled the plungers out and cleaned inside or you just don't bother putting on new lube after you do so?


When the sucker is not in use, i put on the protectors that came with it so they stay clean. 
I have not yet used the Lube nor cleaned the insides. But thats me, dont do what i do if you feel they need to be cleaned, do so.

There are some people on this thread that have their for a few years and we should prob get their input on what they do.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> When the sucker is not in use, i put on the protectors that came with it so they stay clean.
> I have not yet used the Lube nor cleaned the insides. But thats me, dont do what i do if you feel they need to be cleaned, do so.
> 
> There are some people on this thread that have their for a few years and we should prob get their input on what they do.


I have yet to use their Lube as well. However, I do want to give each sucker a cleaning soon. Below is a Youtube video (may be official video from SeaSucker) showing how to remove each component and use their Lube. Looks pretty straight forward and doesn't take too long.

SeaSucker Maintenance: Cleaning


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

slumpey said:


> I have yet to use their Lube as well. However, I do want to give each sucker a cleaning soon. Below is a Youtube video (may be official video from SeaSucker) showing how to remove each component and use their Lube. Looks pretty straight forward and doesn't take too long.
> 
> SeaSucker Maintenance: Cleaning


Very Helpful, thanks!


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Going on about 3 months of use and haven't experienced any real issues. My front mount works perfectly, however the rear wheel mount does not maintain a suction (can see orange rim after a bit of driving). I believe it is because of the angle of my Z's hatch. I did test the rear mount on my bathroom mirror and left it overnight. Held perfectly with no orange rim visible after 8 hours. I can tell you though, even though my rear wheel mount does does not maintain a suction, it still holds. Probably because of the weight of the rear tire. No worry.

On a side note, I am still asked pretty much every time I am at a trail about the SeaSucker. I have even given a demonstration on another biker's mini-van. Even though I haven't bought from *ProEdgeBiker*, I have referred interested bikers to your website. Not looking for anything in return. Know you are reputable so I want to give you service.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

slumpey said:


> Going on about 3 months of use and haven't experienced any real issues. My front mount works perfectly, however the rear wheel mount does not maintain a suction (can see orange rim after a bit of driving). I believe it is because of the angle of my Z's hatch. I did test the rear mount on my bathroom mirror and left it overnight. Held perfectly with no orange rim visible after 8 hours. I can tell you though, even though my rear wheel mount does does not maintain a suction, it still holds. Probably because of the weight of the rear tire. No worry.
> 
> On a side note, I am still asked pretty much every time I am at a trail about the SeaSucker. I have even given a demonstration on another biker's mini-van. Even though I haven't bought from *ProEdgeBiker*, I have referred interested bikers to your website. Not looking for anything in return. Know you are reputable so I want to give you service.


Thanks Slumpy, much appreciated. I do want to let everyone know that you guys have a 1yr warranty on your seasucker if you ever run into any problems. All the guys over there are GREAT to deal with and hassle free.

I see that you did the test on your mirror which is what i would of told you to do anyhow.


----------



## Durango65 (May 8, 2006)

Placed an order based on faith for the Black Edition Mini Bomber and a 15mm adapter.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Durango65 said:


> Placed an order based on faith for the Black Edition Mini Bomber and a 15mm adapter.


you'll be happy:thumbsup:


----------



## Durango65 (May 8, 2006)

I have a feeling you are right. 

I ordered a Black Edition Mini-Bomber and it will spend time between my Chevrolet Volt and E60.

Pics to follow.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

awesome, yeah it fits perfect on my E82 (135i) and my wife's Prius...sounds like we have quite similar car types, lol...


----------



## bdmiller909 (Sep 19, 2012)

For all of you folks who say you just aren't sure about this rack...will it work, will it damage my car, will it blend, how long will the suction last, is it worth it, will it scratch the precious paint on my car? Guess what, I have the same questions and uncertainty as you. My Mini Bomber arrives on Friday and I will be using it this Saturday on a 2.5 hour drive, 5 hrs round trip. Phoenix to Tucson.

The car, a 2012 Nissan GT-R. AMS Alpha 6 package for you car guys out there...
The bikes, two Cervelo P4 Tri bikes. Zipp, HED, 3T, SRM Power meters etc...
The rack, mini bomber.

Over 20k worth of bikes on a 2.7 second 0-60 car. Whether it works or not, we will find out how well and what issues were encounter. Wish me luck.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

bdmiller909 said:


> For all of you folks who say you just aren't sure about this rack...will it work, will it damage my car, will it blend, how long will the suction last, is it worth it, will it scratch the precious paint on my car? Guess what, I have the same questions and uncertainty as you. My Mini Bomber arrives on Friday and I will be using it this Saturday on a 2.5 hour drive, 5 hrs round trip. Phoenix to Tucson.
> 
> The car, a 2012 Nissan GT-R. AMS Alpha 6 package for you car guys out there...
> The bikes, two Cervelo P4 Tri bikes. Zipp, HED, 3T, SRM Power meters etc...
> ...


nice car! and you'll be fine, no worries. Check the pressure at least once on the trip just to make sure but other than that, just keep on spoolin! :thumbsup:


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey ProEdge, does your SeaSuckers ship with the upgraded mount fork? Love the sale price you got going on right now though. Hoping it lasts a bit longer.


----------



## Durango65 (May 8, 2006)

Love to see car passion on MTBR!


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

midnightlost said:


> Hey ProEdge, does your SeaSuckers ship with the upgraded mount fork?


All of ours have the upgrade & extras, we dont even bother to carry the original fork mounts..

For the ones who dont know the difference here you go:


----------



## Roundel (Jun 19, 2006)

Might buy one to use this as the hauler:









for this:


----------



## bdmiller909 (Sep 19, 2012)

Box came yesterday, fully assembled I might add. I saw a "how to assemble" video on you tube so I assumed I would have to put it together. It was the newer version with locking skewers and black suction cups. I flipped through the directions to make sure I wasn't missing anything and quickly installed it. There is a lot of curvature on the top of my car...more than I expected, but it didn't seem to slow down the seasucker. I was afraid the crankset would spin and a pedal would hit the roof of my car, so I ran a velco strap around the crank arm and the rear stay just to be safe. I didn't want to start my big adventure tomorrow without testing it, so I made a quick test drive down the street: 1 mile up the freeway and then back home, all was good. With more courage, I took another spin: A 45 mile, 75mph drive down the hwy.... no issues. I parked the car, just woke up 9 hrs later to get ready for my trip, to see that the cups have not lost any suction? Wow, either these cups are incredible, the Zaino wax I use on my paint has it very smooth, or both. Either way, impressive suction! Time to back the car out of the garage, lock the bikes down and head out on the official big adventure....my confidence is high. I will report back after the trip.

Pardon the poor cell phone pictures


----------



## Durango65 (May 8, 2006)

Oh my...

I just had a private moment that included my iPad, a quiet dark room, a candle, some music, and that first pic of your rig. 

Very nice toys indeed. 

Still waiting on the mount. Supposed to have arrived Friday (FedEx issue?) but Monday when I'm back in town will have to suffice.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Durango65 said:


> Oh my...
> 
> I just had a private moment that included my iPad, a quiet dark room, a candle, some music, and that first pic of your rig.
> 
> ...


Ditto... That GTR is SICK!

:thumbsup:


----------



## dbltap (May 29, 2012)

*window anchor*



ProEdgeBiker said:


> You're not talking bad about our products, like I stated before, we dont sell or even bother carrying the locking systems so I cant speak for or about them.


I checked my records. I did purchase the "cable anchor-window" from seasucker. Sku BA0010

I emailed customer support, and no reply. Love the bike rack, dislike the window anchor. A great deal!


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

How did you get black cups? Those look nice.


----------



## bdmiller909 (Sep 19, 2012)

The journey yesterday was great. Backed the car out of the garage, put the bikes on, and headed out. 2:10 mins each way. Of which, 90% of the trip was with the cruise set at 75mph. I stopped once on the way down, just for peace of mind, and none of the suckers had lost anything. As if driving the paparazzi machine didn’t elicit enough cell phone pictures or videos, slap a couple P4’s on it and people really give you funny looks. I found the Safeway parking lot at the bottom of the big hill, unloaded both bikes, pulled the rack off and put it in the trunk. After the ride, I put the rack back on the car along with both bikes (all of 5 minutes and most that time is because I triple check everything and make sure the bikes are perfectly lined up). I filled up with gas, and headed back home for that last leg. After getting home, I pulled it all off and admired the smashed bugs all over my car. There were little sucker rings on the top of my car, so I ran a diaper and wiped them off. 
So, I drove with absolutely no issues, it never lost vacuum, and it left nothing on my car. There was no denting of sheet metal, no micro scratches, no smashed bikes on the ground… There were a couple car passes that reached about 85mph, but I never went over that speed for more than about 15 seconds. 
Anyone who needs a great alternative to a traditional rack, this is it.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

bdmiller909 said:


> The journey yesterday was great. Backed the car out of the garage, put the bikes on, and headed out. 2:10 mins each way. Of which, 90% of the trip was with the cruise set at 75mph. I stopped once on the way down, just for peace of mind, and none of the suckers had lost anything. As if driving the paparazzi machine didn't elicit enough cell phone pictures or videos, slap a couple P4's on it and people really give you funny looks. I found the Safeway parking lot at the bottom of the big hill, unloaded both bikes, pulled the rack off and put it in the trunk. After the ride, I put the rack back on the car along with both bikes (all of 5 minutes and most that time is because I triple check everything and make sure the bikes are perfectly lined up). I filled up with gas, and headed back home for that last leg. After getting home, I pulled it all off and admired the smashed bugs all over my car. There were little sucker rings on the top of my car, so I ran a diaper and wiped them off.
> So, I drove with absolutely no issues, it never lost vacuum, and it left nothing on my car. There was no denting of sheet metal, no micro scratches, no smashed bikes on the ground&#8230; There were a couple car passes that reached about 85mph, but I never went over that speed for more than about 15 seconds.
> Anyone who needs a great alternative to a traditional rack, this is it.


Awesome! Yeah man I was hesitant at first and I'm pretty sure EVERYONE on here was too but once you feel just how secure and tight those things get, you'll be sold in no time. I love telling everyone about them, how you can load two bikes on the top of a small coupe and still keep its lines when nothing is mounted. I loaded my bike up today and rode alone this afternoon, worked great on my (dirty) BMW 135i. And yes, some of the new black vacuum cups would be nice.....


----------



## VacuRack (Sep 25, 2012)

*Have you seen the VacuRack?*



Puzman said:


> I just put a deposit on a 2012 Hyundai Veloster with panoramic sunroof, and using the Yakima kit renders the sunroof unusable. This is probably the only way to roof-rack my bikes and still use the sunroof (by removing the seasuckers when the rack is not in use). Traildawg, as others mentioned the Killer App would be to have attachments for Thule or Yakima crossbars to enable carrying kayaks, skis, luggage boxes, etc. I guarantee you would sell a TON of those!!!! Any update on availability of such? I'll be your beta tester ;-)


VacuRack is compatable with nearly any round bar accessory. I've had up to 4 kayaks on at one time.


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

bdmiller909 said:


> Box came yesterday, fully assembled I might add. I saw a "how to assemble" video on you tube so I assumed I would have to put it together. It was the newer version with locking skewers and black suction cups. I flipped through the directions to make sure I wasn't missing anything and quickly installed it. There is a lot of curvature on the top of my car...more than I expected, but it didn't seem to slow down the seasucker. I was afraid the crankset would spin and a pedal would hit the roof of my car, so I ran a velco strap around the crank arm and the rear stay just to be safe. I didn't want to start my big adventure tomorrow without testing it, so I made a quick test drive down the street: 1 mile up the freeway and then back home, all was good. With more courage, I took another spin: A 45 mile, 75mph drive down the hwy.... no issues. I parked the car, just woke up 9 hrs later to get ready for my trip, to see that the cups have not lost any suction? Wow, either these cups are incredible, the Zaino wax I use on my paint has it very smooth, or both. Either way, impressive suction! Time to back the car out of the garage, lock the bikes down and head out on the official big adventure....my confidence is high. I will report back after the trip.
> 
> Pardon the poor cell phone pictures


i would think that having that car and 10 plus grand in bikes on the roof alone you might have a daily driver that would be a better hauler. still cool though but i would be worried every time i put that rack on my roof


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

mzorich said:


> i would be worried every time i put that rack on my roof


Once you use one personally(a SeaSucker System that is), you'll know never to worry..


----------



## bdmiller909 (Sep 19, 2012)

mzorich said:


> i would think that having that car and 10 plus grand in bikes on the roof alone you might have a daily driver that would be a better hauler. still cool though but i would be worried every time i put that rack on my roof


This is my daily driver. My wifes daily driver is an Acura MDX. The MDX has always been the bike hauler. Now when we want to go somewhere in the sports car...we can take the bikes too. And yes, there will always be a pucker factor when anything touches my daily driver.


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm going to go cry in the corner now at how poor I am in comparison. Pondering putting out a cup and grabbing a guitar, with a sign that says: Will stop playing for 10,000$


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

cman8 said:


> How did you get black cups? Those look nice.


SeaSucker will soon all be Black.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

dbltap said:


> Love the bike rack, dislike the window anchor. A great deal!


im guessing you placed the window anchor on the side of the window instead of the top?


----------



## Tuttobicci (Oct 5, 2012)

*SeaSucker*

I purchased a Mini-Bomber unit when I was in the U.S on business. I'd stumbled across the SeaSucker website and liked what I saw. I did a minimal amount of research, but never bothered with forums as I just find many of them petty and annoying. I was telling a college about the SeaSucker and Googled it for him and stumbled across this thread. Like I said I'm not a massive fan of forums, but thought I'd share my SeaSucker experience/opinion after reading most of the comments.

I use my Mini-Bomber primarily on my Porsche 911, and sometimes on my Audi A6 Avant. A few months ago I was driving back from an event in Italy with a friend. On the roof of the 911 was my Colnago C50 and friends Colnago M10. There'd been a serious accident on the Autoroute in France and it became touch and go as to wether we'd make our Eurotunnel connection back to the UK.. I drove for 3 hours at speeds of between 85mph and 110mph. Net result, no lose of pressure and I made my connection. I'm not condonning my speeds and initially I felt I was taking a "flier", but I have to say I was impressed with the products performance. The things I always make sure I do is use the protective covers when it's off the car, and always apply to a clean surface. In my humble Limey opinion, this is a pretty decent opinion.Also I've had no damage to the finish of either car. That's all.


----------



## Durango65 (May 8, 2006)

After some business travel and a gnarly case of stomach flu peppered with the occasional explosive diarrhea episode I got a chance to test my all black mini-bomber.

I ordered from ProEdgeBiker.com and got the Fork Up 15mm adapter for my '13 Stumpy FSR. The items arrived as intended and in good shape. I was impressed by how hefty the rack is and how the cups are made. This thing looks like it would survive a bomb blast.

After a week of staring at the setup then running to the bathroom(explosive diarrhea part) I finally got it tried out.

Impressions: This rig is extremely easy to use (please read all the instructions). It cut the time I take mounting the bike up in half (came from a Saris Bone 3). Made sure I pre-moistened the cups, a bit of twiddling the buttons, and voila! I will say that you have to get a feel for where to place the cup for the rear wheel by test fitting or just pre-attach. There seem to be cons to both approaches and they both include scratches if you are clumsy. Luckily I avoided that but can see it happening if someone is in a rush or careless. Once the QR is secured that bike isn't going anywhere. I mounted my Jamis Durango and my Stumpy for the fit and had a slight handlebar interference issue, but nothing horrible. With both bikes on top of the Chevrolet Volt I knew I had a good buy.

Test Drive: Took the Stumpy out this morning for a quick ride to a trail about 45 mins away and even at 70 MPH I noticed no excessive wind noise, buffeting, or anything that even hinted that the bike was anything but perfectly still. Got to the trail, easy off, and placed the entire rig in the trunk/hatch. Again...easy.

Observations and Wishlist: The rack didn't seem to have an option for an adapter that lets me keep my front wheel on. Personally, I'm not a fan of taking my front axle off each time. I saw something for road bikes but it didn't seem workable for MTBs. Also the cups do leave a ring on my roof. I am a Zaino user and usually average 5-10 coats on hoods, trunks, and roofs. The Volt got only 5 coats, the M5 gets 10. Thankfully they come off with a soft towel and detailer spray but they are clearly visible on my glossy black roof. I assume this is the Zaino which will show areas that get rough treatment. They are NOT scratches however. I REPEAT...THEY ARE NOT SCRATCHES. Lol... Just wanted to prevent anti-Sea Sucker-ites from trolling because of this post.

Conclusion: The mount performs to my expectations and exceeds many of them. I feel I got great value for the money as a hitch mount for my Volt plus a hitch would run me almost double what I paid. I'll give this product a 4.9/5.0 and the service of ProEdgeBiker.com 5.0/5.0.

Now to put bikes up on the M5 and give this rack a "real test"...muuaahahaha.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

here's an Cheap Alternative that would work on almost any car


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

My Seasucker is still sitting in the box. A bad crash a few rides back has really squashed all desire to ride. However, I will be mounting this to my 2013 Mustang GT, and I WILL get out on the highway, and head off to a trail to ride. 

I am honestly glad that the cups are white, as they match the car, and it will look really good once mounted. I will be sure to post some pictures up when I get it on there.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> here's an Cheap Alternative that would work on almost any car


just, WOW. You can see the rust. Are those nailed/welded on?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

slumpey said:


> just, WOW. You can see the rust. Are those nailed/welded on?


My Guess, SCREWED ON!


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

They look like bolts to me there.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I mounted my Talon on my Mustang today. It took a bit of work, but once I figured out the distances and stuff, it went on nicely. I just did a test fit, not leaving the parking lot. I am still nervous about driving on the highway with it on there, but it seemed very stable. 

Still trying to find the better place to put it, since my roof is fairly angled.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

TenSpeed said:


> I mounted my Talon on my Mustang today. It took a bit of work, but once I figured out the distances and stuff, it went on nicely. I just did a test fit, not leaving the parking lot. I am still nervous about driving on the highway with it on there, but it seemed very stable.
> 
> Still trying to find the better place to put it, since my roof is fairly angled.


Yea. see what works. I know with my Z, which has an angled roof, I can place the rack towards the front of the car (front mount on windshield) or near the rear (front mount right in fornt of rear hatch). I went with near the rear as I think it is better for overall fuel conservation. My car is crappy on fuel mileage so any mile or 2 is worth it.

I was nervous too the first time. First, try on some small roads close to home. As long as you have good seals and the bike fork is attached securly to the fork mount, don't worry. Even if the front mount has one cup with orange showing, the other two will still be strong. FYI, I have gone 85+ on the highway and also rode in torrential storms with no issue.

I can tell you, expect people to ask you about the rack. As long as there are people in the parking lot, someone stops by and asks me about the rack. It also could be it's very unusal to see a bike rack on a Z. I had 2 girls in a car drive up next to me on the highway and snap a picture with their iphone. The driver wasn't paying attention and almost crashed into the car in front of them. Driver was blond.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

TenSpeed said:


> I mounted my Talon on my Mustang today. It took a bit of work, but once I figured out the distances and stuff, it went on nicely. I just did a test fit, not leaving the parking lot. I am still nervous about driving on the highway with it on there, but it seemed very stable.
> 
> Still trying to find the better place to put it, since my roof is fairly angled.


Dont limit yourself by mounting the bike the traditional way Facing forward either. I have seen many people place the racks on the trunk of their sports cars and the rear tire facing forward..

I'm going to start a new thread so Owners can post pics of their chosen ways to carry their bikes using their seasucker racks. This one has gotten pretty large.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

If my trunk was about 3" longer, and I didn't have the factory spoiler on there, I could mount the front solely on the rear window, and have the rear wheel on the trunk. That would be ideal for me I think. It won't fit that way though, so I am up on the roof a bit. The rear window is at a pretty decent slant though, and I am having issues mounting it to both the roof and the rear window. Might have to just go solely roof, and see if that works better.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

mzorich said:


> i would think that having that car and 10 plus grand in bikes on the roof alone you might have a daily driver that would be a better hauler. still cool though but i would be worried every time i put that rack on my roof


This is the most epic car ever. I love it when Jeremy takes it for a spin in one of the Top Gear episodes.

I am going to have to do with a Honda Civic Si Coupe for the time being. :skep:


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

TenSpeed said:


> If my trunk was about 3" longer, and I didn't have the factory spoiler on there, I could mount the front solely on the rear window, and have the rear wheel on the trunk. That would be ideal for me I think. It won't fit that way though, so I am up on the roof a bit. The rear window is at a pretty decent slant though, and I am having issues mounting it to both the roof and the rear window. Might have to just go solely roof, and see if that works better.


Post some pics when you have ironed out.


----------



## triplep (Oct 22, 2008)

*Seasucker + cargo box*

Has anyone used one of the Seasucker racks and mounted a cargo box on it?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

triplep said:


> Has anyone used one of the Seasucker racks and mounted a cargo box on it?


Shoot the boys an email and ask the source: [email protected]


----------



## MTBeto (Sep 7, 2012)

hi! where I can find the lube that seasucker use in its video of cleaning the pump???


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

MTBeto said:


> hi! where I can find the lube that seasucker use in its video of cleaning the pump???


SeaSucker | Lube Tube - 5g


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

MTBeto said:


> hi! where I can find the lube that seasucker use in its video of cleaning the pump???


Next to K-Y Jelly at your local grocery store. J/K, See ProEdgeBiker


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

:d lol! :d


----------



## MTBeto (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Enig44 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Help with seasucker*

Ok, picked up a mini bomber from pro edge gear a couple of weeks ago, used it last week for a short trip to the trail and noticed one of the cups had lost a little suction, no big deal. Used it again this weekend and one of the cups lost full suction 2x, mounted to the car in the morning, about 15 mins later plunger was showing almost complete loss of pressure, could I have a defective cup? Also about 10 miles later at the trailhead the white plunger on the cup was fully extended. It is making me a bit nervous. I suppose I should call seasucker.

Second issue is that when I took the rear wheel cups off the car, both left an imprint on the roof, there is a ring on the roof, you can even see the imprint of the writing that is on the bottom of the suction cup. Used some detail spray and a microfiber cloth but could not get the imprint out, tried it several times and it was still there. This is on a brand new car that I just got 2 weeks ago. I used a little light polish and that seemed to have helped a bit, but still not completely gone. Any suggestions? This happen to anyone else? The front cups left no marks although I mounted to the sunroof, last week had mounted in front of the sunroof, but that didn't leave any marks.


----------



## bryanmcn (Aug 29, 2012)

*Seasucker maintenance*



Enig44 said:


> Ok, picked up a mini bomber from pro edge gear a couple of weeks ago, used it last week for a short trip to the trail and noticed one of the cups had lost a little suction, no big deal. Used it again this weekend and one of the cups lost full suction 2x, mounted to the car in the morning, about 15 mins later plunger was showing almost complete loss of pressure, could I have a defective cup? Also about 10 miles later at the trailhead the white plunger on the cup was fully extended. It is making me a bit nervous. I suppose I should call seasucker.
> .


I had problems with mine the first week but I just pulled the plunger as he does on the seasucker youtube maintenance video at 1:48 and added more lube. Worked great after that. Note that you don't have to take the whole mechanism apart. Just pull the plunger, apply lube and shove it back in.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

*ENIG44*...

INFO FOR FIRST ISSUE:

Here is the SeaSucker maintenance video from Bryanmcn's post:

SeaSucker Maintenance: Cleaning

MY ANSWER TO SECOND ISSUE:

You can use white distilled vinegar to remove/minimize hard water spots. I use it for my Z and it does not hurt the paint. I would recommend applying in the shade. I didn't think this would work but search the Internet and it's proven remedy.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Enig44 said:


> Ok, picked up a mini bomber from pro edge gear a couple of weeks ago, used it last week for a short trip to the trail and noticed one of the cups had lost a little suction, no big deal. Used it again this weekend and one of the cups lost full suction 2x, mounted to the car in the morning, about 15 mins later plunger was showing almost complete loss of pressure, could I have a defective cup? Also about 10 miles later at the trailhead the white plunger on the cup was fully extended. It is making me a bit nervous. I suppose I should call seasucker.


was the platform where you placed the suckers clean? did you dampen the cups with a wet rag? you can always test the suckers on a window/mirror overnight at home to see if the problem re-occurs.

and yes, you're correct about calling/emailing seasucker since you have a full warranty for your equipment if indeed for some reason its defective.


----------



## oldfatslow (Jan 13, 2006)

ProEdgeBiker - just ordered a talon from you yesterday. Looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## Enig44 (Oct 21, 2012)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> was the platform where you placed the suckers clean? did you dampen the cups with a wet rag? you can always test the suckers on a window/mirror overnight at home to see if the problem re-occurs.
> 
> and yes, you're correct about calling/emailing seasucker since you have a full warranty for your equipment if indeed for some reason its defective.


Thanks for all the replies, I will try and lube the plunger and then test it out overnight to see that it maintains suction.

Yes, the cups were moist, I bought a small spray bottle to keep in the trunk and just misted the cups with water before sticking on, car was clean.

I will try the vinegar solution as well for the stains to see if that removes the marks, I was originally afraid of damage to the clear coat but it makes sense that it may just be water stains. Will post results.

Thanks again!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

So glad that I have a SeaSucker rack. I purchased a new to me (used bike) from a friend yesterday, and it is a hartdail 29er. I currently have a 26 fullsuspension. Put my sucker on, and put the bike on. No worries if the trays would work with the bigger wheels. Took me a few minutes to get everything adjusted, and I was off. Can't say enough about the versatility of the sucker!! 90 mile drive home at about 80mph or so, and no loss at all of any cups. The bike was very stable up there.


----------



## shandani (Nov 5, 2012)

Such a great threat. I enjoy the read the above info. Keep sharing.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Escaccict said:


> When making for dwelling livecasinoaustralia com]online casino


..........


----------



## dotbike (Nov 28, 2012)

*potential problems*

This post was a great resource to me when researching Seasucker. I ended up purchasing a mini-bomber and then exchanging it for a talon, So I just wanted to share my thoughts on some items that haven't been discussed. For reference,I own a 2007 VW Rabbit (Golf in other years) four door hatchback. It's a new to me car and I wanted something to replace the trunk mounted rack that I owned previously. I wanted it to primarily carry two commuter bikes for either emergency pick-ups or for longer trips. So the criteria were something that would install easily and be small enough to store in the trunk. A roof rack was the first thought since I could leave it on the car but I didn't want to deal with the hit to gas mileage since the VW Rabbit gets lousy gas mileage. The next option was a hitch mount that could fold up nicely, but I happened across the Seasucker before that materialized. So the plan was to get the mini-bomber and mount it on the back of the hatchback. I was fully confident in the ability of the Seasucker to hold bikes thanks to this thread, so it seemed like a perfect solution.

The first thing that went wrong was that the hatch on the car was too short to accommodate the wheel base of the bikes, so they couldn't be mounted on the back. In most of the hatchbacks that I have seen, this is going to be a problem. it seems obvious when I think about it, but it never crossed my mind until I actually tried it out. I suspect that the minibomber can only be used to mount bikes onto the backside of a full sized SUV. So take this in mind if purchasing for a hatchback.

Given the inability to mount the system on the back, I moved to the roof and encountered a couple of other problems. The first was that my roof is relatively curved. It's not the most round car on the market, nor the flattest, but if you have a curvy roof, the mini-bomber needs a relatively flat surface to mount to. Luckily, the backside of the roof is flatter, so I was able to mount the bikes with forks in the back. Some newer cars that I have seen are very curved and might not be able to work with the mini-bomber. I think if they used a softer plastic like they have in the talon, this problem would be alleviated.
The next problem that was encountered was the flex in the roof. The Rabbit has a pretty soft roof and every time I ran over a bump the rear wheel mount would pop the roof in and out. There was a small range of locations where this didn't happen and I'm not sure how soft a typical car roof so this might be specific to the Rabbit.. With all of these requirements, the different mounting configurations that I could obtain with the minibomber was effectively one. Definitely not everything that I had hoped for. Even so it seemed good enough for what I wanted and I thought it was really cool so I was still considering keeping it.

The final problem was was the most disappointing part of the purchase. It's that this doesn't work well with all bikes with fenders. My bike worked on it just fine. It's a cross bike with sks fenders. The fenders were close to touching the roof but it worked. My wife's bike, however has a much fuller aluminum fender that would hit the roof if mounted on the mini-bomber (or the Talon). So her bike couldn't be mounted without removing the fender.

In the end, we decided to go back to a hitch mount when we want to carry two bikes. It's not compact so we are going to keep it in the attic when not in use, but it works to carry both bikes for a road trip. We ended up exchanging the mini-bomber for a Talon to keep in the trunk in case one of us needs to pick up the other when stranded after a long ride or bad weather or whatever. The talon still has the problem with the fenders, but my wife and I have an idea for a good mod that we are going to work on so that the talon can work with big ol' fenders (stay tuned). It's not exactly what we wanted but it will do.
All in all, I think the technology is fantastic. I love it and that's why I wanted to at least have the Talon. BUT, it's not as versatile as you might think after reading through this thread. Seriously consider the shape and mounting surfaces for you car, and take special consideration if you have fenders.

Also, make sure you bungee your crank/pedal to your frame so that they don't rotate around and smack your roof. It's a small and hopefully obvious thing, but I've seen no mention of it anywhere.

I have a couple of pictures that took during this whole process. I would have made more thorough documentation for this post but I wasn't thinking about it at the time. Hopefully you can get an idea of what I'm talking about though. Since I'm new I can't post links or images so if you want to see them, you'll have to go to imgur and append a/kqFJ2 to the address (lame, but it's the best that I can do at the moment)

Thanks to everyone that posted here already. This was really a great resource. I would like also to apologize to proedgeracer. I was originally going to order through you but I'm a Floridian and I didn't want to get hit with the sales tax. Interesting how the sales tax ends up hurting local business in the online arena. Though I might be interested in those LuminTREK lights. My wife has a Bikeray and I'm thinking of getting a good front light. In the end I purchased my stuff from trivelosports.com and they were very helpful in putting up with my constant back and forth, so I wanted to give them a shout out here as well.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

If anyone has doubts about ordering from ProEdgeBiker, they shouldn't. I ordered mine through him, and the whole experience was flawless. Excellent communication and fast delivery. Definitely would deal with him again.


----------



## fatty los (Apr 12, 2009)

Enig44 is really JohnJ80 lol. 

Thanks to all who bought this product and gave reviews, you were half the reason I bought it. Thanks to JohnJ80 for the other half of the reason. Your consistent weak trolling of this thread without having owned this product annoyed me enough to push me over the edge and purchase it for my $50k car.


----------



## b.lockhart28 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Mini bomber*

This thing is the best. Incredibly sturdy on my 06 Charger, never gave it a thought getting up to 90 or pushing hard through corners... plus it doesn't ruin the finish of that beautiful magnesium pearl.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

fatty los said:


> Enig44 is really JohnJ80 lol.
> 
> Thanks to all who bought this product and gave reviews, you were half the reason I bought it. Thanks to JohnJ80 for the other half of the reason. Your consistent weak trolling of this thread without having owned this product annoyed me enough to push me over the edge and purchase it for my $50k car.


LOL! you'll get used to that, all the nay sayers of this product have not even seen it up close.


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

*My Take of the Seasucker Mountin System*

I was inspired by the snowboard rack that was posted previously. I bought the Talon mount from ProEdge last week and then a nice Thule bike carrier. Made a few parts myself to attach the two systems together and voila! Perfect rack. Used it this past weekend and it was awesome. 2 minutes to install and load the bike and half that time to take everything off. It even fits, as is, in the back of my trunk. Love it! Didn't lose any suction and the bike barely sways.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Can you go into more detail about the mount that you used, and how it is mounted? Curious as to why you are using an additional mount with the SeaSucker.


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

I went this route because I have bikes with 24mm, 20mm, and 15mm thru axles. I didn't want to buy $150 worth of axle adapters. Plus, I like to keep my front wheel on so my disk rotor stays aligned where I last adjusted it. I have several forks that require me to use tools to remove the wheels. I just prefer to leave my wheels on whenever I can. 

The mount is a Talon that has been taken apart and re-orientated to accommodate the awkward center of gravity of the Thule rack clamp. I custom fabbed attachment pieces to make the mount work with the angles of my car. Total time to do all this was a couple hours. I can always use the Talon mount as originally configured or the Thule separately (on my Jeep). I just wanted something extremely quick, removable, and compatible with any bike. This accomplishes all of that and to the best of my knowledge is the only one like it.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

*Atmospheric effect on vacuum cups at Altitude*

One question that we always get about the racks and a question that has come up on this thread & others repeatedly:

Atmospheric effect on vacuum cups at Altitude | SeaSucker


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

After driving dad-mobiles (minivans and tank like SUV's) for the last 12 years I finally got a car for me -- a Mini Cooper S. I love it but be careful what you wish for--I'm in a bit of a conundrum as to what to use for a rack. I knew it would be an issue but I'm wondering what to do about a rack for my bikes. My mini won't take the Mini specific hitch rack (I understand you can't hitch the "S" model) or the Mini roof rack (have to drill holes in the roof--no thanks). 

I was looking into the appropriate Thule rack to fit the Mini, but even with taking everything off the Thule roof rack I had on my old SUV I'm still looking at $350 to purchase the necessary parts to throw a Thule rack on. Pods, footings and short roof adapter--3 items totaling $350!! Ridiculous!! 

Plus I'm not wild about having a roof rack permanently attached to the Mini. No big deal when I drove a SUV or minivan, but not what I want on the Mini.

I've looked into trunk/tailgate strap racks but those are well known to cause paint/finish problems and/or dent/deformation problems. No thanks!

Now I see the Sea Sucker and I'm cautiously interested. My main concern is that my Mini has front and rear sunroofs and I'm not wild about attaching the Sea Sucker to them. They also don't leave much roof space. It also has a rear spoiler. 

Think the Sea Sucker will work? I've scanned this whole thread and didn't see anyone attempting one on a Mini.

Thanks for any info/opinions!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

DSDuke said:


> After driving dad-mobiles (minivans and tank like SUV's) for the last 12 years I finally got a car for me -- a Mini Cooper S. I love it but be careful what you wish for--I'm in a bit of a conundrum as to what to use for a rack. I knew it would be an issue but I'm wondering what to do about a rack for my bikes. My mini won't take the Mini specific hitch rack (I understand you can't hitch the "S" model) or the Mini roof rack (have to drill holes in the roof--no thanks).
> 
> I was looking into the appropriate Thule rack to fit the Mini, but even with taking everything off the Thule roof rack I had on my old SUV I'm still looking at $350 to purchase the necessary parts to throw a Thule rack on. Pods, footings and short roof adapter--3 items totaling $350!! Ridiculous!!
> 
> ...


Check out post #24 : http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/seasucker-bike-rack-owners-post-your-pics-817820.html


----------



## KirkMKIV (Oct 14, 2008)

After searching forever for a bike rack that would suit my needs I pulled the trigger on the Seasucker Mini Bomber. It came in today from proedgebiker, I am loving it! Thank you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I would kill to have a mostly glass roof and a Seasucker. It should fit, and it will be very stable on the glass. No body panel flex to deal with, and I have that on my Mustang trunk. No worries about the Seasucker messing up your paint either with glass. So envious of that.


----------



## clodingos (Feb 11, 2013)

TenSpeed said:


> I would kill to have a mostly glass roof and a Seasucker. It should fit, and it will be very stable on the glass. No body panel flex to deal with, and I have that on my Mustang trunk. No worries about the Seasucker messing up your paint either with glass. So envious of that.


I see that you have a 2013 Mustang...I have a 2012 Mustang. How does the Seasucker work on your car? Any issues with the suction cups leaving marks on your paint? Anyway to mount it totally on the back glass?

Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I haven't found a way to mount it totally to the rear window. I wish that I could. I feel like there is a lot of panel flex on my Mustang, specifically the roof.

This way will work, however over bumps and when on any type of road that is not super smooth when turning, you can hear the whole thing just wobble on the roof. Like if you took a sheet of thin metal and just shook it.










This is how I have been running it after I figured out that the above way wouldn't work well.










I have not noticed anything on the paint. I make sure to wipe the area really well before and after installing it. You do have to be careful when you open the trunk, because if the rack is not far enough up on the rear window, you WILL hit it.  If the trunk was another 3-4 inches long, and there was no spoiler there, I could mount the front on the glass, and the rear on the trunk, but as is, it will not fit that way.


----------



## KirkMKIV (Oct 14, 2008)

How well do these things hold up at 1000HP? Haha!


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

KirkMKIV said:


> How well do these things hold up at 1000HP? Haha!


Went 100 mph for a short distance in my 370Z over the weekend. Was in an unexpected race to get onto the highway. Other driver wouldn't let me pass ahead of him. I slowed down as 100 mph was pushing it with a bike on the roof. Also, not aerodynamic. Drove another 30 miles (at 80 mph) to get home with no lost of suction upon removal.


----------



## delarosa13 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi all, could anyone upload a pic of seasucker mounted on a Porsche Boxster pls?? I´m interesting in buying one of this but I can´t find any pic of that...

Thank you in advance guys


----------



## delarosa13 (Feb 16, 2013)

=;d


----------



## delarosa13 (Feb 16, 2013)

johnyboy2157 said:


> Nice work mate, i should attach same with mine


Hi Johny, I´m interested in buying one of that for my boxster 986, could you upload some pics of the mount? rear trunk right? and what about rear wheel? cause rear trunk is very short...thank you in advance


----------



## panchito (Aug 2, 2012)

I just bought a miata a few months ago, do you guys think it would be safe to put the seasuckers on the the fiberglass hardtop?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't see why it wouldn't work on the fiberglass hardtop. Give it a shot and post up some pics and results.


----------



## JonathonFLA (Apr 27, 2011)

i had the same problem on my mustang. I ended up mounting it closer to the door and not centered with 2 cups on the roof and one on the window. its a lot more solid and no roof flex.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Can you post up a pic of how you mount it? Always looking for another way to mount.


----------



## MantaRay 12 (Feb 20, 2013)

Traildawg, I've got questions before I buy. Can you reach out to me or have someone do so?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## MantaRay 12 (Feb 20, 2013)

Every photo I see seems to have at least one cup on glass, I've got a Ford Flex with a long metal roof, will it hold to that?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I use the glass as it is much more stable than the roof of my car. I would just use the roof if I could, but it flexes way too much for my liking, and I get nervous that I am gonna lose suction on one or more of the cups. I doubt that will happen, but it will worries me. Does your Flex have a sunroof? You could always use that.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

With the miata you might be better off with the front mounted to windshield and the rear on the trunk lid with the top down lol. Not sure the angle would work on that though. The fiberglass on the miata tops are pretty thin I'm not sure I'd want to rely on just having it mounted to that. If you could work out a way to get it to mount to glass with the hard top on sure but the top and trunk is so short I'm not sure I see a way in my head.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

canker said:


> With the miata you might be better off with the front mounted to windshield and the rear on the trunk lid with the top down lol. Not sure the angle would work on that though. The fiberglass on the miata tops are pretty thin I'm not sure I'd want to rely on just having it mounted to that. If you could work out a way to get it to mount to glass with the hard top on sure but the top and trunk is so short I'm not sure I see a way in my head.


I would do the reverse because I don't think that the way you described will work. That might be too much of an angle for the fork mount to work.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

liv2_mountain_bike said:


> I was inspired by the snowboard rack that was posted previously. I bought the Talon mount from ProEdge last week and then a nice Thule bike carrier. Made a few parts myself to attach the two systems together and voila! Perfect rack. Used it this past weekend and it was awesome. 2 minutes to install and load the bike and half that time to take everything off. It even fits, as is, in the back of my trunk. Love it! Didn't lose any suction and the bike barely sways.


I love this set up and was wondering if you would mind explaining a little about how you made this work and what custom parts you had to fab. Thanks


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

As far as custom parts for mounting the Thule gutter to the sea sucker, I made a pivoting mount for the rear tire mount so it could angle up for my trunk lid. It is basically a U-bracket with a hole in the center for a pivot shaft. The pivot shaft has a threaded hole which bolts thru the Thule gutter (I drilled a hole in the Thule gutter and ran a bolt thru it and into the threaded pivot shaft).

You can mount the front of the Thule gutter (with the quick ratcheting frame clamp) by lining up two of the square holes on the Thule to two of the center threaded holes on the sea sucker front mount (2 of them lined right up). To mount to the third front sea sucker cup, you would need to drill a hole through the sea sucker plastic plate in order to line up with the Thule plate. I oriented the sea sucker front mount so I had two vacuum cups on the side of the Thule frame clamp, in order to better support the heavy weight of this clamp. I also drilled out 2 more holes at all four vacuum cup slotted top caps and added 2 more bolts through the top caps and plastic mounting plate. The top caps are the plastic pieces that hole the pump down. I did this because I had one of the molded-in aluminum thread inserts pull out of the sea sucker top cap due to constant mount movement. The movement isn't much worse than a typical roof rack, but because this is a soft mount system instead of a hard rigid mount, you do get a tad more bike movement. I've been running this setup for four months twice a week, and absolutely love it. No other issues after adding more bolts thru the top caps. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

liv2_mountain_bike said:


> As far as custom parts for mounting the Thule gutter to the sea sucker, I made a pivoting mount for the rear tire mount so it could angle up for my trunk lid. It is basically a U-bracket with a hole in the center for a pivot shaft. The pivot shaft has a threaded hole which bolts thru the Thule gutter (I drilled a hole in the Thule gutter and ran a bolt thru it and into the threaded pivot shaft).
> 
> You can mount the front of the Thule gutter (with the quick ratcheting frame clamp) by lining up two of the square holes on the Thule to two of the center threaded holes on the sea sucker front mount (2 of them lined right up). To mount to the third front sea sucker cup, you would need to drill a hole through the sea sucker plastic plate in order to line up with the Thule plate. I oriented the sea sucker front mount so I had two vacuum cups on the side of the Thule frame clamp, in order to better support the heavy weight of this clamp. I also drilled out 2 more holes at all four vacuum cup slotted top caps and added 2 more bolts through the top caps and plastic mounting plate. The top caps are the plastic pieces that hole the pump down. I did this because I had one of the molded-in aluminum thread inserts pull out of the sea sucker top cap due to constant mount movement. The movement isn't much worse than a typical roof rack, but because this is a soft mount system instead of a hard rigid mount, you do get a tad more bike movement. I've been running this setup for four months twice a week, and absolutely love it. No other issues after adding more bolts thru the top caps. Hope this helps.


Thanks for your reply, I'm gonna have to attempt to do something like this


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

Almost forgot.. you'll need some 1/2" spacers between the sea sucker plastic plate and the Thule base if you go with the Thule, since its baseplate has a large lip to it.


----------



## Munkyak (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone have a seasucker on a scion XB 1st gen?


----------



## Niles (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry if this has been addressed already, but I don't want to wade through all 14 pages.

Are there plans for a Seasucker that keeps the front wheel on?

Also, I saw on an earlier page (in 2010) that there were plans for a Seasucker that would simply hold the crossbars, but I couldn't find anything on the Seasucker website. 

The only thing keeping me from purchasing is that I want to keep my front wheel on. I haven an extra Yakima bike holder, but no crossbars on the car I'm trying to outfit. So either a sucker that holds cross bars, or a sucker that lets me keep the front wheel on would work for me.


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hornet | SeaSucker
Not a fan of this model but your wheel stays on.


----------



## Niles (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, I don't have a hatchback though.


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

Yes its called the "Hornet" I recently bought one I have used it 4 times and really like the way it works. It won't work on a sedan though it is designed for SUV's and Hatchbacks.

I will be doing an indepth review on my blog later this week.


----------



## Niles (Feb 1, 2009)

Yup. I've got a sedan.


----------



## THOWEDMODE2323 (Mar 4, 2013)

My 2012 5.0 with the Talon, Im still very sketched out about using this rack. I have only used it once and it held up fine, but it still does not have my full trust. I work from 6am to 5pm I plan on taking it to work and riding after, is it okay to let it sit in the sun all day?


----------



## Niles (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd be more worried about your setup getting stolen.


----------



## THOWEDMODE2323 (Mar 4, 2013)

It goes from my house to the trails, then I put the rack in the trunk when I ride.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

THOWEDMODE2323 said:


> View attachment 792993
> 
> 
> My 2012 5.0 with the Talon, Im still very sketched out about using this rack. I have only used it once and it held up fine, but it still does not have my full trust. I work from 6am to 5pm I plan on taking it to work and riding after, is it okay to let it sit in the sun all day?


I have had my talon for a year now, I drive like I stole it and have never had any problems keeping my rack on my car all day, even when it was 110 degrees and I had a two hour drive home after it sat all day in that temp. While I was working. Have no fear. Just for extra security I would re-wet the suckers before heading out.


----------



## THOWEDMODE2323 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have had my talon for a year now, I drive like I stole it and have never had any problems keeping my rack on my car all day, even when it was 110 degrees and I had a two hour drive home after it sat all day in that temp. While I was working. Have no fear. Just for extra security I would re-wet the suckers before heading out.[/QUOTE]
when you re-wet it are you just leaving the whole bike on the mount and picking up every thing?


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yep. I leave it on the car, pop the edge of each sucker up and just pour a little water user it and spread it around a bit and vacuum it back down. I also keep a little spray bottle that I bought at Walmart in the travel isle, that way I can spray a mist under there so it spreads more evenly.


----------



## THOWEDMODE2323 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ozzy43 said:


> Yep. I leave it on the car, pop the edge of each sucker up and just pour a little water user it and spread it around a bit and vacuum it back down. I also keep a little spray bottle that I bought at Walmart in the travel isle, that way I can spray a mist under there so it spreads more evenly.


Ohh okay thanks for the input, ill have to try that out.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

I have left mine on all day in the sun when i have been planning to ride straight after work, no issues at all. I just carry a chaimos with me whenever i use it just in case i need to take it off and put it back on.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

THOWEDMODE2323 said:


> View attachment 792993
> 
> 
> My 2012 5.0 with the Talon, Im still very sketched out about using this rack. I have only used it once and it held up fine, but it still does not have my full trust. I work from 6am to 5pm I plan on taking it to work and riding after, is it okay to let it sit in the sun all day?


Curious about how much of an angle the bike/rack sits at? I tried this setup on my 13 5.0 and it worried me about how much it leaned. I ended up running it backwards with the fork mount on the rear window. Can you take some head on and rear shots of it mounted?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

THOWEDMODE2323 said:


> View attachment 792993
> 
> 
> My 2012 5.0 with the Talon, Im still very sketched out about using this rack. I have only used it once and it held up fine, but it still does not have my full trust. I work from 6am to 5pm I plan on taking it to work and riding after, is it okay to let it sit in the sun all day?


All the suckers are UV Resistant, remember that SeaSucker got their start in the marine industry and are still heavily involved there.


----------



## bowseruni (Jun 17, 2012)

two questions, 
Will these dent my roof at all? 
How would these go on a dual cab ute?
thanks


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

There are no dents from the SeaSucker on my Mustang. I have been mounting the front to the rear windshield, and only have the rear wheel on the roof. I did run it the other way around, and again there was no denting.


----------



## dolande (Jan 16, 2010)

Any one has a review after a couple of years of use. How is it holding up, what about your car paint?


----------



## tnert000 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have had mine for about 4 months. I own 2 talon racks and they are used about 3-4 time a week. They work great. My roof makes some noise on my Sonata from the bikes moving up and down when I hit bumps. My only issue is that the pumps on the suction cups are already worn out...or broken. They make a weird popping noise and are hard to pump when I’m pumping the air out of the suction cups. A few times I have found the white showing on the pump but the cups are still tightly on, which defeats the safety feature.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

tnert000 said:


> I have had mine for about 4 months. I own 2 talon racks and they are used about 3-4 time a week. They work great. My roof makes some noise on my Sonata from the bikes moving up and down when I hit bumps. My only issue is that the pumps on the suction cups are already worn out...or broken. They make a weird popping noise and are hard to pump when I'm pumping the air out of the suction cups. A few times I have found the white showing on the pump but the cups are still tightly on, which defeats the safety feature.


Have you referred to your troubleshooting guide or done any maintenance on them? Sounds like your pumps are dirty. 
Here's the maintenance video: SeaSucker Maintenance: Cleaning - YouTube


----------



## SVTRondogg (Apr 3, 2013)

Been digging through this thread, lots of great feedback. My 29er barely fits in my hatchback compared to my roadie, and I don't want to deal with a fulltime roof rack.


----------



## 88ICON (Jul 26, 2013)

*Recommendations*

Sorry if the following has already be addressed/answered in the previous posts in this thread but I'm still reading through it and just thought I'd post my questions regarding advice from experienced users of the SeaSucker bike mounting system.

I recently purchased the SS Talon but like most first time users I love the design, simplicity of installation but remain somewhat skeptical of the system and the last thing I want is to shred my car's finish and destroy my bikes due to my improper use of the mounting system, thus I thought I'd ask for opinions/advice from other users;

1 - is it ok to use the SS on your car finish that has polish/wax or must you remove the polish/wax?

2 - do you need (or is it recommended) to spray the cups or the vehicle's surface with a light mist of clean water before installing the suction cups

3 - what about using the Tube Lube (oring / rubber lubricant SeaSucker includes with the rack system when you buy it); is it recommended to use it dry, with water, and do you just apply it to the edges of the suction cups or the entire surface of the suction cups? Instructions I received with my SS Talon did not elaborate on the use of water or the Tube lube lubricant.

Here is my set-up;


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

88ICON said:


> Sorry if the following has already be addressed/answered in the previous posts in this thread but I'm still reading through it and just thought I'd post my questions regarding advice from experienced users of the SeaSucker bike mounting system.
> 
> I recently purchased the SS Talon but like most first time users I love the design, simplicity of installation but remain somewhat skeptical of the system and the last thisng I want is to shred my car's finish and destroy my bikes due to my improper use of the mounting system, thus I thought I'd ask for opinions/advice from other users;
> 
> ...


I think you will find that the talon isn't real picky and will stick to a fairly dirty car, I have stuck mine to my car covered in tree sap and it never lost any pressure from the cups. You can wax your car all you want won't affect it sticking. I usually wet the cups with a spray bottle all over the bottom side and will run my fingers around the seal lip to make sure it is wet and let it do its thing. As far as the lube that came with it, I have never serviced my talon after a year and a half and have had zero problems. Hope this helps.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Ozzy43 said:


> I think you will find that the talon isn't real picky and will stick to a fairly dirty car, I have stuck mine to my car covered in tree sap and it never lost any pressure from the cups. You can wax your car all you want won't affect it sticking. I usually wet the cups with a spray bottle all over the bottom side and will run my fingers around the seal lip to make sure it is wet and let it do its thing. As far as the lube that came with it, I have never serviced my talon after a year and a half and have had zero problems. Hope this helps.


+1 on the 1,2 questions

IMHO Q3: I would contact SeaSucker for the official answer on this but its my opinion that the 5g LubeTube they include with the racks are to be used in the O-Ring when servicing the pumps, not to apply directly to the cups.


----------



## 88ICON (Jul 26, 2013)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> +1 on the 1,2 questions
> 
> IMHO Q3: I would contact SeaSucker for the official answer on this but its my opinion that the 5g LubeTube they include with the racks are to be used in the O-Ring when servicing the pumps, not to apply directly to the cups.


Thanks for your input and your both correct. SS confirmed y/day that the lube is for maint. of the pump o-rings although they fail to inform via instructions that come with the Talon. Stated they will fix that.

I am now using my SS Talon, including a 60 mile RT yesterday where it worked fine. No issues.


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

Got this in an email from Seasucker. Valid till end of October. 

To get 10% off, use this coupon code: GOCARDSOX759
Or, if you spend more than $200, get 15% with this code: ANYONEBUTTHEYANKEES125


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

Still Loving my Seasucker Hornet, works in the snow too!


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

allroy71 said:


> Got this in an email from Seasucker. Valid till end of October.
> 
> To get 10% off, use this coupon code: GOCARDSOX759
> Or, if you spend more than $200, get 15% with this code: ANYONEBUTTHEYANKEES125


PEBYEAREND10 for 10% OFF on our site no matter what you spend + free overnight shipping.

Happy Holidaze!


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> PEBXMAS15 on our site no matter what you spend + free overnight shipping.
> 
> Happy Holidaze!


Can't get the PEBXMAS15 code to work


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Case sensitive


----------



## oldfatslow (Jan 13, 2006)

dolande said:


> Any one has a review after a couple of years of use. How is it holding up, what about your car paint?


I've had it for about a year now and have liked it for the most part. I like being able to put it on and take it off in a minute. I did have some problems with some of the pumps and had to send them back. A small plastic piece inside the plunger broke and the cups couldn't keep the pressure. Sent it back to Seasucker and they promptly sent new ones out. Also, it is very important to do the periodic maintenance. After a year, my working pumps wouldn't hold the pressure for long at all. After sitting outside for a few hours in my work parking lot (early morning ride), my bike actually fell off the back of my car and dented the hood in the process. I drive an older car so I wasn't that pissed, but if it was on my new truck, I would have been livid. MAKE SURE TO DO THE MAINTENANCE!


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

Has anyone tried to mount the ratcheting rear wheel strap to a flight deck?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Its either or, The ladder wheelstrap is not to be used with a flight deck.


----------



## M4RCK3 (Dec 27, 2013)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> Its either or, The ladder wheelstrap is not to be used with a flight deck.


hello, i' from the UK and i wonder if'm the first one to have a seasucker in this country....

I've tried to look for answers but obviously no one can advice me in this side of the world. 
Can i just ask, sorry if this has been brought up before, what lateral support can we have for our bikes to prevent too much sideway movements while we are on the go.. cause i've noticed that the bikes tend to move sideways too much compared to other bike racks... and to be honest i'm worried. I do have a Talon and this is my worry....

I don't want to see my bike flying while driving at high speeds on highways...

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> Its either or, The ladder wheelstrap is not to be used with a flight deck.


I bolted my ladder wheel strap to the flight deck and all seems fine. Any known issues in doing this?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Ozzy43 said:


> I bolted my ladder wheel strap to the flight deck and all seems fine. Any known issues in doing this?


I guess thats a way to go, did you drill holes on the FD in order to make this happen?


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> I guess thats a way to go, did you drill holes on the FD in order to make this happen?


Yes I drilled holes making sure not to get near the strap slots so I wouldn't create any weak spots.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ozzy43 said:


> Yes I drilled holes making sure not to get near the strap slots so I wouldn't create any weak spots.


 Here is a Pic of how i mounted the wheel ladder to the flightdeck


----------



## Hextall (Nov 25, 2013)

This looks like a pretty nice option for my situation (which I won't bore you with)... but I have one concern:

How do I lock the bike to the car? I'll drive my car/racked bike to work, have the bike sitting on the car all day in a lot I can't see... but don't see any options on ProEdge's site for locking the bike to the car?

Seasucker on their site has a cable anchor for the window or trunk... does anyone trust and use this?

Is this the part that at one point someone in this thread cracked their window (rental car upthread)?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I wouldn't consider using this rack and trying to lock the bike to the car. That is not what this rack is meant for. Because the rack is only secured by vacuum cups, you would need to consider this completely removable. You could run a huge thick cable through the bike, and then open the windows and run it through the car, but even then, not really secure. I wouldn't lock my bike up at work on a car, even on a hitch rack if the car wasn't where I could see it. Can you just bring the bike in with you to work and leave it in an office or somewhere secure?


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

I think about the only way to secure your bike would be to run a cable thru the frame and then an open window. Not a concern because I wouldn't leave my bike unattended even in a locked car.


----------



## Hextall (Nov 25, 2013)

This is the window anchor that seasucker sells:










This is how it'll work:










I'm not adverse to bringing my bike into work, as it's not that big a deal ... it's obviously more convenient locking the bike onto a rack/car. The parking lot isn't where I can see it, but it pretty much constantly has someone walking through it (town parking lot in smallish downtown). It would be brave and determined criminal to break the window, and load a bike+rack+chain into their vehicle to steal (not that they don't exist).

I still really like this rack, just curious if anyone uses the window anchor or anything else besides unloading bike/rack for theft prevention.

I'm kind of hoping ProEdgeRacer chimes in... as I don't think he sells this item. I'd like to hear why.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

A pair of cable cutters is all you need. Cut the cable, pop the cups off, smash the window, and not only do they steal your bike, but have the rack as well. Criminals break into cars for no reason, and here you almost give them the bike with the rack on the roof, because there is hardly any security on that setup.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Hextall said:


> This is the window anchor that seasucker sells:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not carry them basically for the exact reasons you listed that "could" happen.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

I mount my bike across the rear window of my 2013 Honda Accord, so that my rear wheel is on the trunk deck. Instead of buying the piece that they sell to shut in your trunk I bought a heavy duty door hinge for three bucks and drilled out one of the screw holes to accommodate a padlock, I sprayed it with a few coates of plasti-dip. I run a 6 foot coated cable from it through the rear wheel and frame and put another padlock on the front qr on my talon. The round end where the hinge pin runs through just sits in the well around the trunk lid and the thin part sticks up though the gap between the trunk lid and body, works perfect. Plasti-dips prevents hinge from rusting or scratching the paint.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Can you post some pictures of that setup? Very interesting, and I fully approve the usage of Plasti-Dip.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

TenSpeed said:


> Can you post some pictures of that setup? Very interesting, and I fully approve the usage of Plasti-Dip.


for the past couple weeks i've been researching Plasti-Dip to black out my truck's wheels.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ozzy43 said:


> View attachment 871130
> View attachment 871131
> View attachment 871132
> View attachment 871133
> View attachment 871134


Boy uploading from the iphone turns these pictures everyway but right side up. Sorry for the night pics, hope these give a good idea how it all works.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> for the past couple weeks i've been researching Plasti-Dip to black out my truck's wheels.


Do it.










The center panel and faux gas gap are dipped. It turned out well, and the removal is simple. Check out DipYourCar.com on YouTube for instructional videos and information.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty Sick Sneak Preview:


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

Those who use it regularly (like 3-5 times a week), do you just leave it mounted to the car?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

If your car is parked in your garage at your house, yeah you could leave it. Anywhere else, and I would say hell no. They pop off the car in less than 3 seconds and are very mobile, making theft almost guaranteed.


----------



## Amp98 (Sep 1, 2012)

JoshS said:


> Those who use it regularly (like 3-5 times a week), do you just leave it mounted to the car?


Since they go on and off so fast there's really no point in leaving it on. It goes on in less than five minutes. I usually put mine in the trunk while I'm riding and put it back on when I'm done and ready to leave. I rarely leave it on the car.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

JoshS said:


> Those who use it regularly (like 3-5 times a week), do you just leave it mounted to the car?


Just to give you an idea on how fast these racks go on & off your car watch these vids.

this is me taking my sweet arse time mounting a Mini-Bomber & 2 bikes.
INSTALLING THE SEASUCKER MINI-BOMBER VACUUM BIKE RACK ( IN REAL TIME) - YouTube


----------



## Brandonium (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok, I have a new mini-bomber and I am confused about something. My friend and I have identical bikes and the first bike mounts perfectly (using the Seasucker 15mm mount) but the 2nd bike doesn't want to go on because the handlebars are in the same place on both bikes, so they are fighting for the same space. Anyone encounter this issue? It is weird. Seems like it's not wide enough?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Brandonium said:


> Ok, I have a new mini-bomber and I am confused about something. My friend and I have identical bikes and the first bike mounts perfectly (using the Seasucker 15mm mount) but the 2nd bike doesn't want to go on because the handlebars are in the same place on both bikes, so they are fighting for the same space. Anyone encounter this issue? It is weird. Seems like it's not wide enough?


My best guess is that you have both mounts configured the same, the 6 pre-drilled holes on the Mini-Bomber platform allows you to create a bunch of angle configurations so that doesnt happen.


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

KirkMKIV said:


> How well do these things hold up at 1000HP? Haha!


Nice 

I'm taking mine on its maiden voyage today


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

I would think that sideways mount on Mustang would be kinda unstable at speed.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

It held on the highway at speed, but had me worried. I could not for the life of me get the suction on the roof no matter what I did. Never experienced that before in the times that I have used it, cold, rain, sun, heat, etc. Just that one time that I absolutely needed to use it, didn't work. 

I like how the Supra and MR2 owners have mounted them, that is exactly how I would do it as well. I have found that the fork mount works much better when mounted to glass vs. the body of the car, like the roof or trunk.


----------



## socalpete (Jul 18, 2013)

I didnt ready all 11 pages but do you guys get funny looks from other drivers.

I think im gonna buy one, im not likeing my hitch setup on my Accord.


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

socalpete said:


> I didnt ready all 11 pages but do you guys get funny looks from other drivers.
> 
> I think im gonna buy one, im not likeing my hitch setup on my Accord.


I used to get a lot of second looks, but I sold mine a couple days ago.

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## 2low2go (Nov 30, 2011)

socalpete said:


> I didnt ready all 11 pages but do you guys get funny looks from other drivers.
> 
> I think im gonna buy one, im not likeing my hitch setup on my Accord.


i've gotten thumbs up from others on the road but i never know if its for the car, rack or bike itself...lol. people have asked me about it in parking lots when im loading/unloading. people seem to like it and the idea behind it and i always give good feedback since i really like the product.

its a no brainer if you have more than one car and neither one of them is a truck!


----------



## JonathonFLA (Apr 27, 2011)

people have taken pictures, and stopped to ask me about it.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I got a lot of looks as well. Not sure if it was the rack, the car, the driver, or the bike.  haha I am pretty sure it was the rack.


----------



## GaryCruz (Apr 15, 2014)

*Moon Roof mounting ok?*

Thanks to this thread, I ended up buying the SeaSucker Mini Bomber from Amazon.

I still haven't figured out if it is ok to mount on the moon roof. I asked on amazon above and I had mixed answers.


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

Now that a few of you guys have been running this setup for a good amount of time, would you guys buy this rack again? Any regrets? Anyone have problems with elevation gain, around 7K+?

I'm looking at the mini bomber setup on my BMW's glass sunroof but the idea of breaking my sunroof and visiting the dealer for a repair is making me cringe...


----------



## 2low2go (Nov 30, 2011)

I am selling my Talon for $240 shipped if anyone's interested. Still have the box and spares just like it would come from seasucker. Only selling to buy the Mini Bomber.


----------



## Amp98 (Sep 1, 2012)

NoManerz said:


> Now that a few of you guys have been running this setup for a good amount of time, would you guys buy this rack again? Any regrets? Anyone have problems with elevation gain, around 7K+?
> 
> I'm looking at the mini bomber setup on my BMW's glass sunroof but the idea of breaking my sunroof and visiting the dealer for a repair is making me cringe...


I'm coming up on 2 years with my first Talon. No regrets, no problems and I would definitely buy it again. I bought a second one last year.


----------



## trojan9x (Dec 5, 2005)

I noticed no one here has a Hornet, unless it was on one of the couple pages I skipped. 

Anyone have experience with one?


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a Hornet, for over a year now. I love it. I have a review on my blog, click the link on my signature


----------



## trojan9x (Dec 5, 2005)

Angus said:


> I have a Hornet, for over a year now. I love it. I have a review on my blog, click the link on my signature


Thanks for the review. I am mainly asking because it would end up costing over 300 for fitment of a fat bike.


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

Amp98 said:


> I'm coming up on 2 years with my first Talon. No regrets, no problems and I would definitely buy it again. I bought a second one last year.


Thanks for the reply! After my own research and your comment of 2 years looks like I'm going for a mini bomber, pretty stoked!!!


----------



## trojan9x (Dec 5, 2005)

Anyone familiar with these? Curious is one would fit on the talon or bomber?

THE DIRTBAG PHAT 9
Products » The Dirtbag | Küat


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

NoManerz said:


> Thanks for the reply! After my own research and your comment of 2 years looks like I'm going for a mini bomber, pretty stoked!!!


Can't go wrong with them my friend.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

trojan9x said:


> Anyone familiar with these? Curious is one would fit on the talon or bomber?
> 
> THE DIRTBAG PHAT 9
> Products » The Dirtbag | Küat


As long as the spacing of the holes where you attach to the SeaSucker platform is the same there shouldn't be any issues at all.


----------



## speedintc (Feb 9, 2013)

got my rack mounted today and did a lil bit of riding around town just to be sure its good to go. she held pretty good so im happy.


----------



## trojan9x (Dec 5, 2005)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> As long as the spacing of the holes where you attach to the SeaSucker platform is the same there shouldn't be any issues at all.


I contacted the company but they never got back to me. 😕


----------



## 2low2go (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's a video i made of my mini bomber. It's not a review, just a quick vid playing with my new gopro. I sold my talon that i've used for 7 months to get the mini bomber so that should answer any questions regarding how i feel about the rack. It's great and here's a vid showing how solid it is driving on the freeway with high winds. Don't mind the roadies, it was maintenance day.


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

My mini bomber made its first trip yesterday... wish the vacuum cups were 1/4" smaller, as they overhang the seams of the windshield and sunroof, but the suction part is all there and held on twisty roads and freeway speeds and strong sidewinds. 

Haven't tried mounting two bikes yet--the two delta mounts are at the same offset angle as suggested in the instruction manual so I'm hoping the handlebars will fit parallel and offset, which I assume is the reasoning behind that suggestion.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

mbmtb said:


> wish the vacuum cups were 1/4" smaller, as they overhang the seams of the windshield and sunroof


Replace them with the 4.5" SeaSuckers and your problem is solved. They use the exact same housing as the 6".


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

well they have held for days now, so it works as is... swapping in two 4.5" ones would be $100 + losing 180lbs of rated strength (though that's probably totally fine). but sure would make it fit better.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

mbmtb said:


> well they have held for days now, so it works as is... swapping in two 4.5" ones would be $100 + losing 180lbs of rated strength (though that's probably totally fine). but sure would make it fit better.


You can always sell your 6"cups to recoup your $$$. & Yes, your MB would go from 840lbs rated pressure to 640lbs.


----------



## Spidey2422 (Mar 13, 2013)

Finally got the bikes loaded and mounted for my first trip with the sea suckers. Big thanks to pro edge biker for sending out the stuff to my sister while she was at Disney saving me mega bucks shipping to Canada. Already had 2-3 people asking me about it so I sent them your way Prodgebiker told them to email you and say Joe from Canada sent you. Maybe you can give them the same great service and cost.


----------



## James K (Nov 9, 2011)

My bike (mounted to a mini-bomber) just survived a tornado... Seriously. Coming home from a ride when the sky looked a little dark, 5 more minutes that way and bam, I've never seen so much rain, hail, tree limbs flying past, trees coming down... sounded like a train on a treadmill right next to you. The local news is reporting a small tornado, not yet confirmed by the National Weather Service though. If it wasn't a tornado it sure was one hell of a thunderstorm.

The entire car was swaying with the changing of directions of the wind, I had to keep re-aligning the bike with the incoming wind. It was hard, ended up going in a circle.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Great news is that both you and the bike made it out alive.



James K said:


> My bike (mounted to a mini-bomber) just survived a tornado... Seriously. Coming home from a ride when the sky looked a little dark, 5 more minutes that way and bam, I've never seen so much rain, hail, tree limbs flying past, trees coming down... sounded like a train on a treadmill right next to you. The local news is reporting a small tornado, not yet confirmed by the National Weather Service though. If it wasn't a tornado it sure was one hell of a thunderstorm.
> 
> The entire car was swaying with the changing of directions of the wind, I had to keep re-aligning the bike with the incoming wind. It was hard, ended up going in a circle.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Spidey2422 said:


> Finally got the bikes loaded and mounted for my first trip with the sea suckers. Big thanks to pro edge biker for sending out the stuff to my sister while she was at Disney saving me mega bucks shipping to Canada. Already had 2-3 people asking me about it so I sent them your way Prodgebiker told them to email you and say Joe from Canada sent you. Maybe you can give them the same great service and cost.
> 
> View attachment 901681
> View attachment 901682


You're welcome my friend. ENJOY!


----------



## R0lan (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Just did my first big trip with the mini-bomber. 
Worked awesome. 6 hrs up I5 in CA to OR. Consistently drove around 75 mph and had no issues.
My only complaint is the noise. Man it is not a quiet rack. Anyone come up with a solution to quiet this thing down?


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

mestapho said:


> Just did my first big trip with the mini-bomber.
> Worked awesome. 6 hrs up I5 in CA to OR. Consistently drove around 75 mph and had no issues.
> My only complaint is the noise. Man it is not a quiet rack. Anyone come up with a solution to quiet this thing down?


What roof rack that didnt make noise did you use before?


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

mestapho said:


> Just did my first big trip with the mini-bomber.
> Worked awesome. 6 hrs up I5 in CA to OR. Consistently drove around 75 mph and had no issues.
> My only complaint is the noise. Man it is not a quiet rack. Anyone come up with a solution to quiet this thing down?


Are you sure it's not the bike ?

Try putting the rack on and driving with it and see if there is noise. If not it's the bike.

ps Kuat trays are silent on my roof because they don't have the skewer mounts on them.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> What roof rack that didnt make noise did you use before?


A hitch rack.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Are you sure it's not the bike ?
> 
> Try putting the rack on and driving with it and see if there is noise. If not it's the bike.
> 
> ps Kuat trays are silent on my roof because they don't have the skewer mounts on them.


I'll give it a try bikeless and see.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

mestapho said:


> A hitch rack.


He asked which roof rack, not a hitch rack. It makes noise as there is something up on the roof, standing up. Pretty much all roof racks, expensive and cheap, make noise. Do 75 on the highway, open the window, and put your hand out, vertically. The wind hits your hand, and there is resistance. Now figure how much a bike causes. Try putting the bike on backwards, rear tire facing forward and seeing if that helps. If it doesn't, just turn the stereo up louder and deal with it.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

TenSpeed said:


> He asked which roof rack, not a hitch rack. It makes noise as there is something up on the roof, standing up. Pretty much all roof racks, expensive and cheap, make noise. Do 75 on the highway, open the window, and put your hand out, vertically. The wind hits your hand, and there is resistance. Now figure how much a bike causes. Try putting the bike on backwards, rear tire facing forward and seeing if that helps. If it doesn't, just turn the stereo up louder and deal with it.


I've ridden with other people with roof racks loaded and they weren't nearly as loud as the Mini-bomber.

Anyway, I drove into work today with the rack mounted bikeless and it is still pretty noisy. It starts at about 50mph and 
increases in volume from there. It's not as loud as when loaded with a bike.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

mestapho said:


> I've ridden with other people with roof racks loaded and they weren't nearly as loud as the Mini-bomber.
> 
> Anyway, I drove into work today with the rack mounted bikeless and it is still pretty noisy. It starts at about 50mph and
> increases in volume from there. It's not as loud as when loaded with a bike.


Do you have the rack towards the front of the car? try moving it back so the air stream goes over the rack. 
Remember that those friends you rode with that have quieter racks, cant remove theirs in a couple seconds so they are more than likely always riding around with a noisy rack on top even without bikes.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> Do you have the rack towards the front of the car? try moving it back so the air stream goes over the rack.
> Remember that those friends you rode with that have quieter racks, cant remove theirs in a couple seconds so they are more than likely always riding around with a noisy rack on top even without bikes.


Don't get me wrong. I love the rack. Was just wondering if anyone had figured out a way to quiet it down. No need to reinvent the wheel. It's front facing mounted near the front windshield.

I think I'll cut some foam to fill the space between the rack and the car around the cups.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

mestapho said:


> Don't get me wrong. I love the rack. Was just wondering if anyone had figured out a way to quiet it down. No need to reinvent the wheel. It's front facing mounted near the front windshield.
> 
> I think I'll cut some foam to fill the space between the rack and the car around the cups.


Not sure on what type of car you have but try to move it towards the back. You can also do what TenSpeed suggested and put the bikes backwards.
There are more than a couple configurations you can try with these racks.. thats the beauty of SeaSucker.


----------



## JonathonFLA (Apr 27, 2011)

I have mine toward the back and their is no noticeable wind noise.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I ran mine completely backwards, as it was the most stable set up for the car/bike combo. I didn't notice much noise at all.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Ran mine backwards the other day and it was silent. Thanks for the advice. 

FWIW, the instructions explicitly state not to run it backwards.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I am not sure why they would say that. Maybe ProEdgeBiker can chime in here since he has quite a bit of experience with this rack.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

TenSpeed said:


> I am not sure why they would say that. Maybe ProEdgeBiker can chime in here since he has quite a bit of experience with this rack.


It's definitely in the instructions not to do that but like you I know quiet a few people that run their racks backwards because they don't have another option. Even on the SS site they have a pick of the MB running 1 bike backwards: 3 bike mini-bomber seasucker bike rack | SeaSucker


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

With my car, that really was the only option for me. I have seen pictures of similar year Mustangs with bikes facing forward, but that didn't seem to work. I could never get the front mount to be stable up on the roof. I figured that it was far more stable on the rear glass with a flatter surface to mount to. Never had any issues with it.


----------



## JonathonFLA (Apr 27, 2011)

I mounted mine on my mustang forward(two cups on the roof and one on the glass) . I had to mount it close to the door and not the center of the roof. it would pop the roof in and out when it was centered.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I tried that as well, and the angle that it sat at made me very nervous. The center is absolutely no good, any bump and it feels like the whole thing will just pop right off.


----------



## eriqjo (Jun 17, 2014)

Seasucker Hornet - Detroit to Kansas City: 750 miles, 11 hours, 0 issues (flags removed for picture).


----------



## Xpcgamer (Nov 14, 2011)

How would this work mounting up a 40lb Fat Bike? Talon or would that Hornet work? I need an option.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Xpcgamer said:


> How would this work mounting up a 40lb Fat Bike? Talon or would that Hornet work? I need an option.


Hornet would work if you have a car that asked for it like the one above.
Talon would also work but you'd have to buy your own fork mount. If you like, i can sell you one without the fork mount but you'd have to buy your own that is made for the Fat Bike fork like this one: Kuat The Dirtbag 9 Rack - at Moosejaw.com

Let me know if you're interested in either or you can just use the coupon code in my sig.


----------



## R0lan (Jun 12, 2014)

Anyone can explain me the metod to install 15mm axle bike in my seasucker talon. I purchase the 15mm thrue Axle adaptor for the rack in proedgebiker. When the package arrive I installed with the instruccion. But today when i going to pickup my bike in my local shop my fork match with the adaptor but the axle to secure the fork in the adapter is not to long to catch the complete fork and i don't know how i can install my bike in my seasucker with 15mm thrue axle fork mount. The only way is with the original 15mm axle that coming in my bike. But I don't know it is the right metod to secure my bike in the rack. With the factory axle the fork secure a little bit but when the car is in movement the bike move when i have any brake or curve in my street. I think the axle is not complete secure the fork and the bike is in risk.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

R0lan said:


> Anyone can explain me the metod to install 15mm axle bike in my seasucker talon. I purchase the 15mm thrue Axle adaptor for the rack in proedgebiker. When the package arrive I installed with the instruccion. But today when i going to pickup my bike in my local shop my fork match with the adaptor but the axle to secure the fork in the adapter is not to long to catch the complete fork and i don't know how i can install my bike in my seasucker with 15mm thrue axle fork mount. The only way is with the original 15mm axle that coming in my bike. But I don't know it is the right metod to secure my bike in the rack. With the factory axle the fork secure a little bit but when the car is in movement the bike move when i have any brake or curve in my street. I think the axle is not complete secure the fork and the bike is in risk.


Use the axle that holds the wheel on your bike.


----------



## R0lan (Jun 12, 2014)

Ok thank you mestapho


----------



## JonathonFLA (Apr 27, 2011)

TenSpeed said:


> I tried that as well, and the angle that it sat at made me very nervous. The center is absolutely no good, any bump and it feels like the whole thing will just pop right off.


Mine leans a few degrees but it been fine. even into triple digits and around high speed on ramps.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

R0lan said:


> Anyone can explain me the metod to install 15mm axle bike in my seasucker talon. I purchase the 15mm thrue Axle adaptor for the rack in proedgebiker. When the package arrive I installed with the instruccion. But today when i going to pickup my bike in my local shop my fork match with the adaptor but the axle to secure the fork in the adapter is not to long to catch the complete fork and i don't know how i can install my bike in my seasucker with 15mm thrue axle fork mount. The only way is with the original 15mm axle that coming in my bike. But I don't know it is the right metod to secure my bike in the rack. With the factory axle the fork secure a little bit but when the car is in movement the bike move when i have any brake or curve in my street. I think the axle is not complete secure the fork and the bike is in risk.


R0lan, we don't sell any 15mm adaptors. We do however sell the SeaSucker 15mm Mounts.
If I can understand what you're typing, then YES, you are supposed to use the axle that came with your fork in order to secure to any 15mm fork mount since the axle is not included with the mounts. (except for the 9mm delta)
And dont worry, your bike will not go anywhere.


----------



## R0lan (Jun 12, 2014)

ProEdgeBiker you have PM


----------



## bryanmcn (Aug 29, 2012)

*Rear Mount DIY concave housing*

My velcro strap on the rear mount was starting to wear out. I considered the Concave housing but getting to Atlantic Canada would be over $50 with exchange and shipping so I made one myself.
- I used some old Snowboard binding straps and then fashioned a mould for the tire using a 50 / 50 mix of corn starch and pure silicone (it starts out as a mess but quickly becomes a mouldable rubber like material).

Works great!


----------



## jakrey (Jan 21, 2015)

I have read through nearly every page of this forum, and there is a great amount of feedback and reviews that are making my decision to purchase the sea suckers (and not feel like a sucker after I try them).

My question is, does anyone own the paddleboard/kayack rack that comes with several 6in mounts. Can they be re-purposed for bike rack mounting? How flexible are packages from converting one to the other? I would like something that I can switch out pieces to transport snowboards, surfboards, SUPS, kayacks, bikes, and... possible a very low load cargo carrier? I have a thule cargo carrier that is about 30in wide, so the Kayack mount should allow for it to mount correctly (telescoping to 44"). Does anyone have any experience with this?

I love the potential for versatility, and given the new 2015 subaru WRX's do not come with factory roof mounts, this seems to be the best option. I just don't know how developed the adaptors and mods are outside of biking.

Sorry if this is a thread hijack, I really do see the value in the product for the bikes as demostrated by 18 previous pages. I just was wondering if others have been able to use these for other hobbies/toys/utilities.

Thanks!


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

they're actually pretty straightforward things. the vacuum cups each have a threaded insert for a 1/4 20 bolt, and various stuff is attached that way or by how the pump is attached to the cup. zoom in on the pictures on their web site and you can see that.

some of the things look to be custom made by then, but some of their parts look to be sourced elsewhere. so if you can figure out how to mount, say, a delta fork mount to the SUP rack, you've got it made. (note that they use 3 cups on their roof racks, not 2... they have a big warning about not using the falcon on a roof) otherwise, you might be able to buy the parts and move stuff around by unbolting/rebolting it. 

that's how i made my ski rack--made some spacers and got hardware from the hardware store and repurposed the bike rack cups and an old thule ski holder. but i don't think i'd want to be unbolting/rebolting multiple times a year.


----------



## jakrey (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks mbmtb for your feedback, I looked through your recent threads but couldn't find any pictures of your custom ski rack. I apologize in advance if I didn't look closely enough, but do you have anything like that posted. I am certainly interested.

The package for the kayak mount quotes "The front bar has two SeaSuckers on each side, and the back has one SeaSucker on each side". Then one additional, which I would likely want to be placed in the middle of the back rack, although I would have to fabricate some sort of bracket to hold the back bar based on just the description.

From what I can take from the pictures, I would also have to make my own version of the coupler, similar to the talon, if i wanted to repurpose the cups for bike mounting. What I don't know, is if they could sell these "parts" without each package sold separately, and whether they were interchangeable. I don't mind, bolting and rebolting for different applications, as they wouldn't be on the fly or without notice. But looking at the versatility of other roof rack mounts, I was hoping that the community might have some experience with the interchangeability if they had a couple other toys outside of bikes


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

i suspect they'll sell you whatever parts you want. contact proedgebiker here (who does retail) or seasucker directly. 
i just put a photo on the photo thread.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone use these on the back of a 2014 (or 13/15 I think they all are same body) Toyota Rav 4? I have Yakima raptor on the roof and I just am not really digging it, I want to get a hitch mount tray but that also involves a hitch that I don't have. I have a Surly Karate Monkey thats about 30lbs and is the XL size. Also what about locks? They sell them on the site but no pictures of them. I live in the Los Angeles area and would not leave anything on my car that wasn't locked down. This is not necessarily a knock against LA, more so any major metro area. And one last question, those of you who mount them on the back of an SUV do you see much movement? I guess like most people I'm super paranoid.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

captnpenguin said:


> Anyone use these on the back of a 2014 (or 13/15 I think they all are same body) Toyota Rav 4? I have Yakima raptor on the roof and I just am not really digging it, I want to get a hitch mount tray but that also involves a hitch that I don't have. I have a Surly Karate Monkey thats about 30lbs and is the XL size. Also what about locks? They sell them on the site but no pictures of them. I live in the Los Angeles area and would not leave anything on my car that wasn't locked down. This is not necessarily a knock against LA, more so any major metro area. And one last question, those of you who mount them on the back of an SUV do you see much movement? I guess like most people I'm super paranoid.


See my post.... Numbers #372 and #375 in this thread, I lock my bike to my car using this inexpensive method, works great! Hope it helps.


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if Seasucker makes a rear tire holder for FATBIKES..? I want to carry my Carbon Salsa Beargrease Fatbike ..


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

not sure what you mean--most of the racks are fork mount so if you can get your front fork onto a standard 9mm qr, 15mm through axle or 20mm ta, it should work. the rear wheel just sits on a platform with a long velcro strap, it's way too big for any wheel i've put on it really. the 'ladder strap upgrade' may be a bad idea for a fatbike.

the hornet doesn't even touch the wheels.


----------



## muttongun (Aug 18, 2014)

I put my fatbike on the hornet works well, just asked for a long velcro strap for the seat to rest and hold on to.


----------



## KantoBoy (Oct 25, 2015)

Very sorry to resurrect this thread but I'm looking to finally put my Mini Bomber *"through the wringer" with my FatBike (28lbs).* I'm planning to get a Kuat Dirtbag 150x15mm adapter since I think they're much cheaper than the Fork Up or Thule.
*
Has anyone used the racks through the winter?* It can really get frigid here in my area (0F and below) and I'm not sure what are the effects of the coldness to the suction cups.

I currently drive a mini-SUV and planning to mount it vertically at the back but I'm looking for anchors to have a peace of mind while driving (anyone know where I can get one? )


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

I have been using the Seasucker Hornet for three years now. I live in Michigan and I use them year round The vacuum cups work fine in the cold, the trick is to keeping warm before you put them on.








in this pic it was 9 degrees.


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

You also need to keep an eye on the grease in the pump assembly during the colder months. When the grease degrades, you can have less than optimum performance from the vacuum pump. That was my direct experience. Truckee/Tahoe climate experience.


----------



## KantoBoy (Oct 25, 2015)

liv2_mountain_bike said:


> You also need to keep an eye on the grease in the pump assembly during the colder months. When the grease degrades, you can have less than optimum performance from the vacuum pump. That was my direct experience. Truckee/Tahoe climate experience.


I'm not sure where exactly is the grease in the pump assembly - care to explain?

Also additional questions:

1. when you have it mounted on a cold weather, do you leave it there or do you remove it and re-mount when you're back from the ride?

2. any alternatives to the door anchor that SeaSucker has grossly overpriced? There has to be a cheaper/simpler alternative out there!


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

These vacuum cups should have been supplied with a special lubricant. I think it is silicon based. You can gently pull out the pump plunger shafts and regrease them from time to time. The only time I've had failures with my Seasuckers was due to lack of proper grease. 

I usually take my seasucker mount off and stick it in the trunk of my car and then re-mount when I'm done riding. I leave my mounts in the garage, so they still get nearly as cold as outside. That hasn't ever been an issue though. Mine are over 3 years old and still work well.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Does anyone drive a Mazda 3 (mine is 2010) I just stumble into this thread, which rack would you recommend? I usually just take my bike with me no other bikes. It is a hatchback and it has a sun roof. These look cool but has anyone ever dropped a bike using this kind of rack?


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

jcd46 said:


> Does anyone drive a Mazda 3 (mine is 2010) I just stumble into this thread, which rack would you recommend? I usually just take my bike with me no other bikes. It is a hatchback and it has a sun roof. These look cool but has anyone ever dropped a bike using this kind of rack?


I've had probably 10 roof racks over the years. I bought a Seasucker because I can move it from car to car if necessary and I have a Porsche 911 I use it on primarily. These racks are very dependable. Mostly I'm concerned with someone stealing it because it pops off very easily when you want it to.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Does anyone drive a Mazda 3 (mine is 2010) I just stumble into this thread, which rack would you recommend? I usually just take my bike with me no other bikes. It is a hatchback and it has a sun roof. These look cool but has anyone ever dropped a bike using this kind of rack?


You will want the the Talon 1 model if you're always transporting one bike. I've had mine for six years, I have driven two hours in the rain doing 75-80 mph. I have left it on all day in 105 degree heat and driven home after that, never had any problems. Only had a cup lose pressure, still no problems. Highly dependable!


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

I had mine on the rear windshield of my Subaru and on my flimsy aluminum trunk for 8 hours doing 80mph down to SoCal. That was the hairiest drive I've done with mine. No issues. Keep in mind, I attached a complete Thule side arm rack to my Seasucker Talon!
I used mine for two years before switching to a pickup bed!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ozzy43 said:


> You will want the the Talon 1 model if you're always transporting one bike. I've had mine for six years, I have driven two hours in the rain doing 75-80 mph. I have left it on all day in 105 degree heat and driven home after that, never had any problems. Only had a cup lose pressure, still no problems. Highly dependable!


Thanks guys!! I'm still on the fence but the feed back is very helpful.

Ozzy that's a good review - Thanks! I figured the Talon would be the one that would work best. I ran this by one of my ridding buddies and it appears everyone's first reaction is "no way"! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks guys!! I'm still on the fence but the feed back is very helpful.
> 
> Ozzy that's a good review - Thanks! I figured the Talon would be the one that would work best. I ran this by one of my ridding buddies and it appears everyone's first reaction is "no way"! LOL :thumbsup:


Show this to the ones that doubt


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice! I had not seen that one -


----------



## KantoBoy (Oct 25, 2015)

If anyone's looking for an alternative for the door anchor @Ozzy43 suggested I use a door hinge. I've tried fitting it in and it looks like it's a go. I'll be looping a cable through my bike frame into the door hinge. It'll serve as extra insurance in case the suckers fail.

As for through axle solutions I got a Kuat Dirt bag:










Only thing is that I have to drill my Sea Sucker for new 3/8'' holes for my 15x150mm thru axle mount. I'm thinking of placing it on the middle


----------



## axl886 (Oct 15, 2012)

Have a Talon on order. Silly question - the front cups are to be installed first, then the bike mounted and finally, the 15TA axle installed, correct?

And when removing the bike, the bike is to be removed from the sucker first? Or are the front cups to be released, and the bike removed together with the front cups still attached to the fork?

Thanks.


----------



## alor14582 (Jan 19, 2008)

I take the bike off first then take the take the rack off second.


----------



## axl886 (Oct 15, 2012)

Figured out as much earlier this morning, thanks! 









Still find it a bit tricky to insert the axle while the bike is up there though. But overall, very happy with the Seasucker!


----------



## GOT8SPD (Sep 29, 2016)

Just got my Seasucker Mini Bomber. I'm only going to carry one bike. I wanted the extra redundancy of having 4 suckers instead of 3 and I might transport more bikes in the future.

The only thing I don't like is that the front fork mount is only 100mm and my bike has a 110mm front axle. Seasucker sent me a spacer...kinda hard holding a 30lb bike, putting int he axle, and then also having to place a spacer between without dropping the bike on my car.

So far so good, I've driven about 60mph with it, but I haven't gone on the freeways with bumps/dips...we'll see! I hope it stays put or else I'm gonna have a damaged car 

NO DAMAGE on my paint at all. It does leave little ring marks with the dust, but over all, no scratches and nothing a little quick detail spray doesn't remove.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

I've been hauling my 29er in the trunk of my WRX for the past year and couldn't decide on what type of rack I wanted (roof, hitch). Both had downsides and with yesterday's cyber Monday sale, I couldn't pass up on the Talon. Can't wait to use it! 

Question about cold weather use, if you leave the mounts in the car while riding, do you need to warm them up or are they usually ok? Obviously the temp matters, I'd say between 20-30F would be my concern. Or do you just start the car and let them warm up a bit?


----------



## Btjone06 (Jul 7, 2016)

Per the manual cold weather doesn't effect anything so long as the cups are above 60F at the time of install so that the rubber stays supple. I just got my rack and forgot to get a spacer for my boosted fork so haven't tried it out. My concern with the temp is when I take the rack off once I get to the trail head and let it sit in my freezing car for a few hours then want to put it back on. If it's a sunny day maybe putting it in the front or rear window with the cups facing up could help. Gonna be a kind of annoying if I have to try and hold those cups in front of my cars vents a few minutes to warm them up before putting it back on.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Why take it off at all?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Silentfoe said:


> Why take it off at all?


Easy to get stolen us one.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Or your bike could fall off of your car. Risk one or the other.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Those are reasons why I passed on this and got a hitch. Looks cool and practical but the thought of my bike flying off my car on the freeway just freaks me out lol


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Btjone06 said:


> Per the manual cold weather doesn't effect anything so long as the cups are above 60F at the time of install so that the rubber stays supple. I just got my rack and forgot to get a spacer for my boosted fork so haven't tried it out. My concern with the temp is when I take the rack off once I get to the trail head and let it sit in my freezing car for a few hours then want to put it back on. If it's a sunny day maybe putting it in the front or rear window with the cups facing up could help. Gonna be a kind of annoying if I have to try and hold those cups in front of my cars vents a few minutes to warm them up before putting it back on.


That's my concern as well.



jcd46 said:


> Those are reasons why I passed on this and got a hitch. Looks cool and practical but the thought of my bike flying off my car on the freeway just freaks me out lol


Because of putting the rack back on after sitting in the car while riding or another reason? From what I can tell, during cold weather use as long as the pumps have vacuum it should be ok, but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

basso4735 said:


> That's my concern as well.
> 
> Because of putting the rack back on after sitting in the car while riding or another reason? From what I can tell, during cold weather use as long as the pumps have vacuum it should be ok, but correct me if I'm wrong.


No, I live is SoCal so cold is not an issue, it was more in general, if the functionality fails.. adios Bike.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> No, I live is SoCal so cold is not an issue, it was more in general, if the functionality fails.. adios Bike.


The risk of the functionality is extremely low. The company started out building things for boats, one example a tank holder for SCUBA tanks. These can weigh quite a bit more than a bike depending on configuration. Thing is if a bike rack fails its potentially a very expensive mistake. If a tank holder fails there is a real possibility it results in serious injury or death.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Could be said with any rack, but I understand the fear for sure. 

No issues with my Talon after a couple 30 minute trips on top of my WRX on the highway :thumbsup:. I just bought a fork up adapter for the new fat bike as well. Getting close to the weight limit but should still be under, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, can you run a Falcon Seasucker on a car? My thought here is to get one of those, and then a rear vacuum mount and the strap and save some money. Bike would be in sub 20lb range and the Falcon would be mounted to the rear window of a 2013 Mustang GT. The only difference I see is that there is not the third vacuum mount behind the front two.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

TenSpeed said:


> Just out of curiosity, can you run a Falcon Seasucker on a car? My thought here is to get one of those, and then a rear vacuum mount and the strap and save some money. Bike would be in sub 20lb range and the Falcon would be mounted to the rear window of a 2013 Mustang GT. The only difference I see is that there is not the third vacuum mount behind the front two.


I wouldn't, with just the two cups, and them being being so narrow, it's going to put quite a bit of lateral force into that thin aluminum roof. I don't think you'll be able to fit the mount on the glass and have room to mount the rear wheel cup. I don't on my Z and it's not close.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Fatty looking good up there. Went with the Fork Up 15x150 adapter. A little clunky over bumps but holds good enough.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

tuckerjt07 said:


> I wouldn't, with just the two cups, and them being being so narrow, it's going to put quite a bit of lateral force into that thin aluminum roof. I don't think you'll be able to fit the mount on the glass and have room to mount the rear wheel cup. I don't on my Z and it's not close.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Front mount would be at bottom of rear glass, rear cup would be on the roof.










I was a dummy head and sold the thing and now I am thinking I would like to get another one.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

TenSpeed said:


> Front mount would be at bottom of rear glass, rear cup would be on the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still wouldn't do it, especially in that configuration. Without the third cup you're going to have quite a bit of braking and acceleration forces transfered through. Even the bombers are swept back to alleviate that. Also with that single cup on the roof, I know you've ran it before, I'd still be worried about bubbling, even more so without an offset effect.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

tuckerjt07 said:


> I still wouldn't do it, especially in that configuration. Without the third cup you're going to have quite a bit of braking and acceleration forces transfered through. Even the bombers are swept back to alleviate that. Also with that single cup on the roof, I know you've ran it before, I'd still be worried about bubbling, even more so without an offset effect.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


I was more worried with the three cups on the roof as the roof does not seem stable enough to run it on there. This was the most stable configuration that I could come up with. The metal on the roof is very thin and I could hear it giving way on the test run just down the street. Once I flipped it around as pictured, it became much more stable since the front three cups were then mounted to a more solid object like the rear window. The single rear cup did just fine up there on the roof.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

This is exactly how you would NOT want to run it on any car. For some reason, I could only get the cups to suction in this position on the glass, so I tried it. Was absolutely white knuckling it the whole drive. No vacuum loss on any of the cups and it was fine up there, but I would recommend never driving like this with any bike up there.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

TenSpeed said:


> I was more worried with the three cups on the roof as the roof does not seem stable enough to run it on there. This was the most stable configuration that I could come up with. The metal on the roof is very thin and I could hear it giving way on the test run just down the street. Once I flipped it around as pictured, it became much more stable since the front three cups were then mounted to a more solid object like the rear window. The single rear cup did just fine up there on the roof.


The single cup is going to transmit a more focused force through it than the three, they are able to more effectively distribute it. This is only my opinion.

Here is what Seasucker has to say about it as well.










The higher point will have the least amount of weight on it, especially if it's the lighter end of the bike, and be more prone to movement. That's one reason why you need the anchor with the most distributed force there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep, I read that several times. Mounting it forward doesn't work on this car unfortunately. The roof is not stable enough to hold the three cups well enough. I understand the risks involved in running it backwards. For this car, that is the only way it will work however. Mounting the three cups to the rear glass is far more stable than the roof. The single rear cup works well on the roof, mostly because there is little to no weight on it, and it is mounted near the rear glass where the roof surface is more rigid.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

TenSpeed said:


> Yep, I read that several times. Mounting it forward doesn't work on this car unfortunately. The roof is not stable enough to hold the three cups well enough. I understand the risks involved in running it backwards. For this car, that is the only way it will work however. Mounting the three cups to the rear glass is far more stable than the roof. The single rear cup works well on the roof, mostly because there is little to no weight on it, and it is mounted near the rear glass where the roof surface is more rigid.


I have seen bikes mounted all kinds of crazy ways.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

I think I hit the low temp limit last weekend for the Talon. It was about 20F and windy, went to mount the cups but tried to wipe off the roof/windshield before and water just froze on it. 

Kind of a pain so I just threw the bike in the trunk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

I had some dumbass break into my car a few months back. My Talon set was just sitting in the back seat. They took some change from the center console and a USB cable I used for charging. I still have the Talon 

I am about to transport my very own custom from Ft Collins to Denver later this week, and I have nothing but confidence in the rack. I've had it on top of my wife's SUV, driving over some serious off road trail, and the only issue was the tin roof making some noise as the rack wobbled a bit. I checked the seal on the cups twice, had to pump one a bit, but that's it. Solid rack, so long as you use common sense.

Added bonus... I'll always have my rear tire on the trunk, creating that reminder I need to NOT drive into my garage with the bike on the roof.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

tuckerjt07 said:


> The single cup is going to transmit a more focused force through it than the three, they are able to more effectively distribute it. This is only my opinion.
> 
> Here is what Seasucker has to say about it as well.
> 
> ...


So I read the whole thread and am sold on the Sea Sucker for my M5 but had one question with regards to vinyl wraps which, though not addressed was asked in this screen shot from the FAQs section from seasucker.com

So I went to the site and found my answer: Not advised for use on wrapped vehicles. 
I think I can attach the front to the sun roof (although I don't like putting that much pulling/twisting force on my sun roof mechanism) and the back one on the rear window.

Hmm. Anyone have any issues with your sun roof after using the sea sucker rack attached to it? Leaks, squeaks, broken mechanisms?


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Has anyone had or heard of a Seasucker rack and/or bikes stolen?

It seems most express concern, but I've yet to see a theft reported?


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

motard5 said:


> Has anyone had or heard of a Seasucker rack and/or bikes stolen?
> 
> It seems most express concern, but I've yet to see a theft reported?


Depending on the model it's not going to be a quick snatch and grab, Mini Bomber here. The cups, even when the seal is broken, require quite a bit of force to get loose. You can have all four on the wing piece showing all the orange and it still takes a concerted effort to get them to release and get the wing off. My bikes use a tooled thru axle so that helps as well, plus no front wheel.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hughjayteens (Dec 30, 2006)

Recently bought a Mini Bomber so I can carry my bikes on my Porsche 996. Very happy so far - seems rock solid and no discernible wind noise (over and above the exhaust and tyres noise anyway!). Am currently using an adaptor for my boost fork but wonder if it'd be more solid with the proper Seasucker through axle mount and boost spacer?


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

You could take the mount and have the tabs cut off and a flat plated welding on so you can then bolt it directly to the Mini Bomber



hughjayteens said:


> Recently bought a Mini Bomber so I can carry my bikes on my 911. Very happy so far - seems rock solid and no discernible wind noise (over and above the exhaust and tyres noise anyway!). Am currently using an adaptor for my boost fork but wonder if it'd be more solid with the proper Seasucker through axle mount and boost spacer?
> 
> View attachment 1204102
> 
> ...


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

hughjayteens said:


> Recently bought a Mini Bomber so I can carry my bikes on my 911. Very happy so far - seems rock solid and no discernible wind noise (over and above the exhaust and tyres noise anyway!). Am currently using an adaptor for my boost fork but wonder if it'd be more solid with the proper Seasucker through axle mount and boost spacer?
> 
> View attachment 1204102
> 
> ...


I run the through axle with SeaSucker spacer and it is rock solid.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

tuckerjt07 said:


> I run the through axle with SeaSucker spacer and it is rock solid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I use a boost through axle mount I found online and just drilled new holes for it

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222297239525

Works perfect


----------



## dbltap (May 29, 2012)

I’ve been using mine for about 7 years. I have a Talon and mini bomber. I have had 2 suvs and 2 cars in that time. This rack has worked in some (or multiple) configuration on all of them. I.e. roof, roof-trunk, or hatch. I have also mounted it to rental and friends cars. 

In that time, I have had to replace 2 pumps. I have purchased different mounts that accommodate through axels and a window security loop mount. (1 note about the window mount: it cracked the window of a rental car. Car windows curb and these do no. Not happy, but fully covered by purchases insurance. 


Since I purchased mine axels have changed. The huske mount with multiple plugs would be the sweet spot. But that would means replacing my existing mounts. Sea Sucker sales are a bit anemic. 

Pro: Extremely versatile and adaptive. 

Con: They are expensive. No doubt about that. 

Summary: One rack that has lasted, never failed, and fit every automobile I have driven. Oh and it stores neatly in the trunk or hangs on a wall when not in use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbltap (May 29, 2012)

liv2_mountain_bike said:


> I had mine on the rear windshield of my Subaru and on my flimsy aluminum trunk for 8 hours doing 80mph down to SoCal. That was the hairiest drive I've done with mine. No issues. Keep in mind, I attached a complete Thule side arm rack to my Seasucker Talon!
> I used mine for two years before switching to a pickup bed!
> 
> View attachment 1049337


Now this is interesting. I just picked up some used Thule 591 bike mounts. In the process of sourcing some aero bars for my X1.

I have all off season. That got me thinking. What can I attach these to? Then I thought of my bomber. Why not. Stumbled upon your image. How had this held up? Others than the security issue, it makes sense that it will work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

